# Welches Betriebsystem ist für Java am  geeignetesten



## math.iso@live.de (11. Nov 2008)

Soo der Thema sagt schon alles,

Ich wollte mich von experten ,bzw von fortgeschritten wissen ,welches Betriebsystem am besten sich für java eignet ...

Es gibt Ja das bekannte Windows ,dann Unix ,Linux ,Appel und und...

Was ist nach eurer Einschätzung das beste zum programmieren..?


und meine 2 frage wäre , welches betriebsystem ist allgemein ganz gut fürs Programmieren (C++,Visual Basic usw...)


...??


----------



## ARadauer (11. Nov 2008)

visual basic.. windows...

java egal.. die verbreiteste entwicklungsumgebung ist eclipse, die läuft auch auf linux und mac...

das beste os zum entwicklen: dass mit dem du normalerweise arbeitest...


----------



## Gast (11. Nov 2008)

>> Was ist nach eurer Einschätzung das beste zum programmieren..? 

Finda da Linux, konkret Ubuntu am angenehmsten.


----------



## HoaX (11. Nov 2008)

Apple ist kein betriebssystem, sondern MacOS ... erinnert mich an eine "Fach"zeitschrift: "Windows schneller als Linux und Apple"


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2008)

Was meintst du Os...? Aradauer..?


Was ist Bei Linux soo toll ,im gegensatz zu Windows


----------



## Eminent (11. Nov 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was meintst du Os...? Aradauer..?
> 
> 
> Was ist Bei Linux soo toll ,im gegensatz zu Windows



OS = Operation System (Betriebssystem)

Und Linux bietet sowohl Vor- als auch gewisse Nachteile gegenüber Windows. Welches für dich dabei besser geeignet ist musst du selbst wissen / herausfinden. 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass Windows an sich etwas "einsteigerfreundlicher" ist als Linux und, dass Leute die sich in Sachen Computer und Programmen usw. nicht so gut auskennen mit Windows oft besser klar kommen als mit Linux.
Wie gesagt persönliche Meinung und ich muss gestehen, dass ich auch schon seiter über 2 Jahren nichts mehr mit Linux zu tun hatte, vielleicht ist es in der Zwischenzeit ja auch anders oder Linux liegt mir einfach nicht.  ???:L 

Gruß
Eminent


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2008)

Für Anfänger ohne Vorkenntnisse sind Linux Systeme definitiv leichter zu erlernen. Die Einsteigerfreundlichen Distributionen bringen genau die Software mit die man zum täglichen Arbeiten benötigt, das Setup funktioniert grafisch mit ca. 5 Klicks, und das installieren und finden von Software ist wesentlich einfacher.
Hat man jedoch Windows Vorkenntnisse, wird es schwieriger, weil man zu sehr in Microsoft Bahnen denkt.


----------



## FArt (11. Nov 2008)

Da gebe ich Wildcard recht. Linux und MacOS ist wesentlich intuitiver zu benutzen, wenn man von Windows nicht schon versaut ist (drücke START zum Beenden... lol).


----------



## math.iso@live.de (11. Nov 2008)

danke für dievielen  erfahrungsgemäße beiträge  

ich hätte noch eine frage loszuwerden , welcher großen Nachteil hab ich ,wenn ich mit Windows Programmiere ...?

gibt da überhaupt Nachteile ..?

wenn ja zum welchen Thema ..?


----------



## Gast (11. Nov 2008)

Windows ist eben ein mieses OS für ernsthafte Arbeit.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2008)

Persönlich finde ich, dass die Arbeit mit Linux besser von der Hand geht, da man die besseren Werkzeuge hat, aber du solltest mit dem System entwickeln, auf dem du dich zu Hause fühlst. Jedes Schaltjahr aber ruhig mal einen Blick über den Gartenzaun riskieren um zu sehen was sich dort so tut  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2008)

Das ist ein schwieriges Thema. Die Luft hier drin ist voll von Klischees und Vorurteilen.
Nur wer wirklich mehrere Jahre und in mehreren Versionen mit allen genannten Betriebssystemen gearbeitet hat, kann ich sich ein echtes Urteil erlauben/bilden.
Grundsätzlich sind alle o.g. Betriebssysteme zum Programmieren mit Java geeignet. Mehr als auf das OS kommt es meiner Meinung nach auf das Können, die Kenntnisse über APIs und Frameworks und die Werkzeuge eines Programmierers an.
Ein guter Java-Programmierer kann seine Programme auf jedem kompatiblen System schreiben.


----------



## schalentier (11. Nov 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur wer wirklich mehrere Jahre und in mehreren Versionen mit allen genannten Betriebssystemen gearbeitet hat, kann ich sich ein echtes Urteil erlauben/bilden.



Da ich beruflich unter Windows XP arbeite, ein paar Server betreue, auf denen Linux laeuft und privat Vista einsetze... denke ich kann, dass ich mir ein Urteil erlauben darf: Es ist vollkommen egal. Alle OS sind bisschen anders und haben Vor- und Nachteile. 

Nimm also einfach das, was dir am besten gefaellt, bzw. womit du am besten klarkommst. 



			
				math.iso@live.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich hätte noch eine frage loszuwerden , welcher großen Nachteil hab ich ,wenn ich mit Windows Programmiere ...?



Grundsaetzlich keinen, aber ich persoenlich vermisse eine vernuenftige Commandline-Shell. Microsofts CMD.EXE ist, gelinde gesagt, Schrott. Deshalb empfiehlt sich hier der Einsatz von cygwin. Achte bei der Installation darauf, das "rxvt" Packet zu installieren (das braucht auch den X-Server) und starte cygwin mit einer solchen Batch-Datei:


```
@echo off
chdir c:\cygwin\bin
rxvt.exe -sl 1500 -fn "Lucida Console-12" -bg black -fg grey -sr -e bash --login -i
```

Dann hast du einen super Shell Ersatz, der sich wie Linux anfuehlt, aber auch richtige Windowsprogramme starten kann ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2008)

> @echo off 
> chdir c:\cygwin\bin 
> rxvt.exe -sl 1500 -fn "Lucida Console-12" -bg black -fg grey -sr -e bash --login -i

wer solche Befehle eintippt, ist dann auch echt nicht auf Windows gepolt,
statt Linux in Windows nachzubauen kann man dann gleich Linux benutzen 

aufgrund solcher Befehle bezweifle ich auch den hier aufgeführten Satz
"Für Anfänger ohne Vorkenntnisse sind Linux Systeme definitiv leichter zu erlernen."
aber kenne die aktuellen Versionen nicht,

allgemein bleibt nur zu vermuten:
entweder sind sie nicht bedienbar oder so einfache bunte Fenster wie Windows,
gerne ohne die Fehler, aber sonst ist das ja dann keine richtige Alternative


Windows zu Linux ist wie Eclipse zu Konsole beim Java-Programmieren,
wer benutzt hier die Konsole und keine IDE wie Eclipse?


----------



## Gast (11. Nov 2008)

Denke dass die gestellte Frage nur subjektiv beantwortet werden kann.
Da es hier aber um "besser" geht, kann ich mit nur wiederholen: Linux.

Immer vorrausgesetzt das man sich mit beiden gleichgut auskennt, "ceteris paribus"!

Habe mit beidem entwickelt, würde nicht mehr zurückgehen wollen, um keinen Preis.

Windows bekommt ernsthafte Probleme wenn man mal mehr Ressourcen braucht als im Standardfall. Von "egal" kann da keine Rede sein.

@schalentier:
Wieviele Java Projekte entwickelst du denn auf den Linuxsevern die du betreust?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows zu Linux ist wie Eclipse zu Konsole beim Java-Programmieren,
> wer benutzt hier die Konsole und keine IDE wie Eclipse?


Du kannst in Linux auch alles mit der Maus erledigen, ebenso kannst du unter Windows auf der Konsole arbeiten. Nur ist diese eben nicht so leistungsfähig, wie die Linux-Console. Bestimmte Sachen lassen sich in Linux auf der Konsole schneller erledigen (wenn man die Befehle kennt).
Demzufolge hinkt dein Vergleich ganz gewaltig.

Letztendlich ist das aber nicht Topic dieses Threads.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aufgrund solcher Befehle bezweifle ich auch den hier aufgeführten Satz
> "Für Anfänger ohne Vorkenntnisse sind Linux Systeme definitiv leichter zu erlernen."
> aber kenne die aktuellen Versionen nicht,


Power User können sehr viel und sehr effizient auf einer Linux Shell erledigen. Meine Oma muss das weder verwenden, noch verstehen.


----------



## Gast (11. Nov 2008)

> Windows zu Linux ist wie Eclipse zu Konsole beim Java-Programmieren, 
wer benutzt hier die Konsole und keine IDE wie Eclipse? 

nicht wirklich SlaterB, ist eher wie:
Formel 1 mit Pedalantrieb oder Ferrarimotor? 

Wobei Windows den Pedalen entspricht, hat sich viel getan in den letzten jahren was usability unter Linux betrifft, sehr viel.

Gruß,

maki


----------



## FArt (11. Nov 2008)

Für alle Standardaufgaben ist natürlich Windows ausreichend. Der Vorteil von Linux liegt in der Mächtigkeit der Shell (cygwin ist auch ok).
Wenn man die aber nicht nutzen kann oder will, dann gilt beim Posting von oben ;-)

Finde mal mit Windows einen bestimmten Text rekursiv in Dateien, deren Namen man über eine RegEx beschreibt, evtl. auch aus Archiven... viel Vergnügen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2008)

FArt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Finde mal mit Windows einen bestimmten Text rekursiv in Dateien, deren Namen man über eine RegEx beschreibt, evtl. auch aus Archiven... viel Vergnügen.


Das sind doch alles Spezial-Anwendungen, von denen der normale Anwender keinen Gebrauch machen wird...
Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das sind doch alles Spezial-Anwendungen, von denen der normale Anwender keinen Gebrauch machen wird...
> Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich.


Aber genau darum ging es ja ursprünglich. Für Entwickler sind solche Features sehr praktisch und daher auch meine *persönliche* Meinung das einem als Entwickler mit Linux die besseren Werkzeuge zur Verfügung stehen. Das heißt ja nicht, dass man mit Windows keine Software entwickeln kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Nov 2008)

Ich bezweifle auch, dass das von einem Java-Programmierer dringend benötigt wird...


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bezweifle auch, dass das von einem Java-Programmierer dringend benötigt wird...


Aber auch nur, weil es die Eclipse File Search auch kann


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2008)

und wenn, dann schreibt man es sich flink selber, 
wozu plattformabhängig sein wenn Java dies ermöglicht


----------



## math.iso@live.de (11. Nov 2008)

Erstmal Danke an alle  ,ich wolllte von den erfahrenden die persönliche Meinung hören ..also es kommt auf den Programmierer an ,soweit ich euch verstanden habe   :wink: 

danke für eure Erfahrungen an alle

liebe grüße math.iso  :applaus:


----------



## schalentier (11. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer solche Befehle eintippt, ist dann auch echt nicht auf Windows gepolt,
> statt Linux in Windows nachzubauen kann man dann gleich Linux benutzen



Das tippt man das nicht, sondern kopiert es in eine Datei und startet diese mit einem Klick.



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows bekommt ernsthafte Probleme wenn man mal mehr Ressourcen braucht als im Standardfall. Von "egal" kann da keine Rede sein.



Was sind den "mal mehr Ressourcen"? 



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieviele Java Projekte entwickelst du denn auf den Linuxsevern die du betreust?



Auf den Linuxservern entwickle ich nicht, aber ich hab waehrend meines Studium privat Linux (Ubuntu) eingesetzt und da auch entwickelt. 

Generell wollte ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, das eine (richtige) Shell was total nuetzliches ist. Klar, fuer alles was man dort machen kann gibts auch eigne Programme (sowohl Linux, als auch fuer Windows). Aber dort ist eben alles zusammen. Ich bin auch kein Shellfreak, sondern nutze das primaer fuer SSH, ant/maven, ruby & gem und paar Skripte (python). Und die sind viiiiel kuerzer, als es in Java jemals moeglich sein wird. 

Demnach brauch ich zum Entwickeln: eine IDE und eine Shell. Beides gibts in etwa gleich maechtig fuer Linux, Windows und MacOS. Demnach ist es mir egal, unter welchem OS ich entwickle.


----------



## maki (11. Nov 2008)

>> Was sind den "mal mehr Ressourcen"? 

1 GiB für Eclipse, ein GiB für eine virtuelle VMWare Maschine auf der die DB Server laufen (ADABAS C & MS SQLServer 2000, beides läuft nicht unter Vista), dann noch ein FF der 150MiB schluckt, dann noch ein Maven run der mehr als 400 MiB braucht, schon geht Win in die Knie, wird langsam & instabil weil ausgelagert wird wie verrückt.

Habe es bis heute nicht geschafft unter Ubuntu mehr als 2GiB zu belegen, Vista belegt nach dem Booten bereits 900MiB, ohne das irgendetwas läuft, wenn der RAM unter Vista zu 50% belegt ist, geht die auslagerei los...

Das war eigentlich der Grund für mich warum ihc von Vista nach Ubuntu gewechslet habe (gab noch mehr).

Mit der shell habe ich relativ wenig am Hut, klar nutze ich sie, ist immer besser die tools per Kommandozeile aufrufen zu können anstatt dafür eigene Tools kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## alunno (11. Nov 2008)

Unix wird seit 1970 entwickelt. Die Konzepte haben sich offensichtlich bewährt.
Linux ist eine Neuimplementierung von Unix.

Beste Grüße
Alunno


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2008)

alunno hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unix wird seit 1970 entwickelt. Die Konzepte haben sich offensichtlich bewährt.
> Linux ist eine Neuimplementierung von Unix.


 :roll:


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2008)

@maki
> Vista belegt nach dem Booten bereits 900MiB, ohne das irgendetwas läuft

ah, daher kommt deine seltsame Aussage

> Formel 1 mit Pedalantrieb oder Ferrarimotor?

nimm WinXP wie alle Windows-User -> 76 MB Speicherbedarf (~ 10 Hello World-Java-Programme :bae:  )

http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/windows/401725/windows_xp_benchmarks/index4.html


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2008)

Völlig unabhängig davon wie viele resourcen das System beanspricht, die Speicherverwaltung in Windows hat ein großes Problem:
Sie lagert aggressiv aus. 
Egal wieviel Hauptspeicher noch frei ist, nach einer Weile beschließt Windows einfach mal auf Verdacht große Prozesse teilweise auszulagern.
Ich habe 4GiB Arbeitspeicher, aber der *einzige* Weg kein Dauerswapping mit Windows zu haben, ist Swapping komplett zu deaktivieren. Swapping deaktivieren funktioniert aber auch nicht, da die 4 GiB zu knapp sind für VM Ware, 2 Eclipse Instanzen, vollgestopfter JBoss und die restliche Toolchain.
Klar hat man das nicht immer alles offen, aber um das Swapping Verhalten zu ändern muss man witzigerweise den Rechner neu starten und das will ich nicht ständig tun.
Mit Linux ist die Sache einfach:
Wenn noch Platz da ist, wird auch nicht ausgelagert. Warum auch?


----------



## ARadauer (11. Nov 2008)

irgendwie seltsam... das ist die typische diskussion, die man besoffen auf einem studentenfest führt... win vs linux vs macOs.... lablabalbalalb immer die selbe leier....ich hab noch nie gesehen, dass eine seite die andere überzeugt hat...

jeder wie er will... ich finde das hat nix mit dem thema programmieren zu tun. am besten man programmiert einfach auf der plattform auf der man sich wohl fühlt...

wenn jemand zb xp verwendet und nun zu programmieren beginnt, soll er um himmels willen nicht zu linux wechseln.. das lernen einer programmiersprache ist so schon schwierig genug, da muss man nich noch zusätzlich seine bekannte umgebung verlassen...


----------



## Wildcard (12. Nov 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jeder wie er will... ich finde das hat nix mit dem thema programmieren zu tun. am besten man programmiert einfach auf der plattform auf der man sich wohl fühlt...


Genau das sage ich ja auch. Ich habe eine persönliche Präferenz und kann sie für mich auch begründen, aber jeder das mit dem er kann...
Einen Blick über den Tellerrand kann ich aber jedem nur wärmstens Empfehlen.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Nov 2008)

> Einen Blick über den Tellerrand kann ich aber jedem nur wärmstens Empfehlen.


stimmt auch wieder... seit ich vista benutze bin ich schon sehr in versuchung geraten wieder mal linux anzutesten...

vista ist das neue win me ,-)
wenn windows 7 das neue xp wird, dann können wir uns schon freuen... xp ist mein absoluter favorit!


----------



## ps (12. Nov 2008)

Mich wundert ja das noch niemand *Solaris* in die Runde geworfen hat..
Habe in der Firma OpenSolaris laufen und muss sagen das es zum Java entwickeln perfekt geeignet ist. Mit den Developer Editions (die gibts aber glaub nicht mehr) war es noch genialer: StarOffice, NetBeans, SunStudio, API Doku, LAMP, Ruby... alles ready to run. Man musste nur noch loscoden.

Im neuen OpenSolaris 11.2008 fängt das jetzt wieder an. Das einzige was mich wirklich stört ist das KDE 4.x noch nicht ganz so rund läuft. Der Standarddesktop ist GNOME. Aber: zum entwickeln stört das auch wenig. Und DTRACE ist einfach nur genial.

Auf dem Notebook habe ich ein Linux laufen (Arch falls das irgendwen interessiert ^^). Einfach weil Solaris auf dem Notebook noch nicht ganz angekommen ist (Suspend to ram, powermanagement).

Windows.. nun. Geschmacksfrage halt - ich habe seit 5 Jahren keinen Windowsdesktop mehr zum arbeiten benutzt. UNd ich drehe regelmäßig durch wenn ich es auf fremdrechnern doch muss... vor allem weil man eben nicht mal schnell eine shell öffnet. Und wenn cygwin drauf ist hat sie keine tabs. usw...

aber wie bereits erwähnt... jeder hat so seine vorlieben. am besten ist das system mit welchem man am produktivsten ist.



[edit:]
der, zugegeben etwas esotherische, vorteil von solaris oder linux desktops zum java entwickeln liegt teilweise natürlich auch darin das die anwendung auf dem selben system entwickelt wird wie sie dann anschließend läuft. zumindest bei serveranwendungen, tomcat, etc.


----------



## lhein (12. Nov 2008)

ps: 
(Open)Solaris ist imho keine schlechte Wahl, wenns nur um das Arbeiten/Programmieren geht. Ansonsten steht man zum Teil schon noch vor einer Treiberwüste...das ist es auch, was mich noch von einem Umstieg abhält.
Solange bleib ich noch bei Linux


----------



## moormaster (12. Nov 2008)

Nunja Treiber gibt es ja gerade bei neuen Dingen gerne mal nur für Windows und vllt noch für MAC... siehe die tollen neuen Surfangebote der Mobilfunkbetreiber: USB UMTS Stick mit einer ganz schicken Neuerung für Leute, die nicht mal mehr Treiber CDs einlegen können: Die (Windows und MAC) Treiber liegen auf einem Flash, der im Gerät integriert ist: Folge, Gerät meldet sich nur als Speicherstick an und muss dann über nicht standard-konforme Wege dazu gebracht werden, auf UMTS Stick umzuschalten... Unter Windows und MAC wurde das natürlich automatisiert  Wenn jetzt jemand auf mobiles Internet angewiesen ist, wird er so immer wieder zu den großen Monopolisten zurückgezogen... wie abhängig man von denen ist, merkt man erst so richtig, wenn man mal wirklich versucht, unter Linux zu bleiben 

Es gibt für viele Neuentwicklungen keinen Herstellersupport bzgl. Linux und so kann man sich nur immer mit google & Foren & irgendwelchen Open Source Nachbauten helfen, welche teilweise nur nach dem Trial&Error Prinzip gebaut sind, dank mangelndem Herstellersupport... und ich habe mal geglaubt für soetwas gäbe es ein Kartellamt, welches Monopolstellungen verhindern soll...

Ich finde es sollte für Hardwarehersteller eine Regelung geben, dass es zu jedem Treiber eine Open Source Referenzimplementierung geben muss oder alternativ eine offene Dokumentation des Gerätes... nur so kann man überhaupt davon sprechen, dass es einen freien Wettbewerb auf dem Betriebssystemmarkt gibt


----------



## FArt (12. Nov 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> FArt hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spezialanwendung? Ich denke, dass z.B. Logfileanalyse keine Spezialanwendung ist (aus diesem Gebiet kommt nämlich obiges Beispiel). Leider sind nicht alle Fehler so offenstichtlich wie die hier oft diskutierten und der Entwickler ist mit seiner Arbeit nicht fertig, wenn der zusammengepfriemelte Code compiliert.
Es kommt oft nicht darauf an, ob ich eine Aufgabe lösen kann, sondern wie schnell und effizient. Während Windows-Benutzer hier für jede Aufgabe ein spezielles Tools brauchen, bin ich unter Linux mit der Shell für alles gerüstet.

Ich benutze lieber die Bohrmaschine von HILTI, verstehe aber durchaus, warum sich manch einer die KING CRAFT Bohrmaschine bei Aldi kauft ;-)


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Nov 2008)

Ich muss auchmal was in die Runde werfen:
Ich benutze perönlich gerne WinXP, habe leider noch nicht viel über den Tellerrand geschaut  

Sämtliche Firemenrechner sind auf WinXP basiert. Der Webserver für Homepage etc. läuft über IIS.
Unser Hauptauftraggeber, (die Deutsche Bahn) hat als Spezifikation für entwickelte Programme nur WinXP und Vista.
Ob die auf anderen Plattformen laufen ist ziemlich irrelevant.

Jetzt werden einige aufschreien und sagen: Für "Windows-Only" braucht man kein Java.
Dem stimme ich völlig zu, ich habs mir leider nicht so ausgesucht.
Wir entwickeln hier (standardmässig) in Java, ich werd nicht auf C/C++/C# umsteigen, nur weil ich primär "für Windows" entwickele.
Mit dem nächsten Auftrag sieht das vielleicht wieder ganz anders aus.

Ich bin nen Windows-Kind und werds wohl auch noch eine ziemlich lange Zeit bleiben.
Wobei ich nicht sage, dass ich alle Windows-Produkte mag 

Moral von der Geschicht:
Java ist plattformunabhängig und mit einer IDE wie Eclipse isses zu 99% egal, welches OS drunterliegt.


----------



## klarkimming (12. Nov 2008)

Hallo,



> Lange galt das Betriebssystem Mac OS X von Apple innerhalb der Java-Gemeinde als der Geheimtipp schlechthin. Mit dem Erscheinen von Java 6 und Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) hat sich dies leider zum Negativen gekehrt. Denn Apple hat sich zunächst entschieden, Java 6 nicht in dieses Release zu integrieren. Dies hat viele Entwickler nicht nur verärgert, sondern teilweise geschockt. Allen voran der Java-Entwickler Nummer 1, James Gosling. Er hat sich dazu entschieden, von Mac als Entwicklungsplattform Abschied zu nehmen. Und nun?


 Quelle hier 

Rest des Artikels nicht von Interesse. Mittlerweile laeuft Java 1.6 auch auf dem Mac OS.

Fakt ist: Java 1.6 konnte relativ lange nicht auf einem Mac OS benutzt werden...

Das ist uebrigens ein Grund wieso ich mich für Windows entschieden habe....


----------



## ps (12. Nov 2008)

ja... ich hatte mir auch einen iMac zugelegt nachdem Steve ganz großspurig verkündet hatte das er Mac als Java Plattform #1 ausbauen möchte. JBoss war standardmäßig mit an board, etc. Das klang alles ganz toll.

Dann, ein paar Jahre später kam aus dem selben Mund: "Kein Mensch braucht Java". Und es gab kein Java 6. Für mich ist OS X auch als Entwicklungsplattform gestorben.


----------



## moormaster (12. Nov 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann, ein paar Jahre später kam aus dem selben Mund: "Kein Mensch braucht Java". Und es gab kein Java 6. Für mich ist OS X auch als Entwicklungsplattform gestorben.



So ist das mit den Künstlern... die brauchen eben Abwechslung  Aber seitdem OpenJDK raus is, dürfte das mit Java doch nicht mehr so viele Probleme machen unter MAC OS... da gibts doch mindestens ne Community drum herum?


----------



## fehlerfinder (12. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wer benutzt hier die Konsole und keine IDE wie Eclipse?


Finger hoch - Konsole und vi ist doch noch am allerschönsten ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (12. Nov 2008)

genau so viele Linux-User gibts auch in der Welt (verhältnismäßig)


----------



## Guest (12. Nov 2008)

Konsequenter Weise sollten die Windowsnutzer dann auch darauf achten, dass sie keine Linux-basierten Router (und andere 'kleine' Linux-Boxen) einsetzen und stattdessen die Lizenzgebühren für ein embedded Windows mit einrechnen beim Kauf *g*


----------



## Wildcard (12. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> genau so viele Linux-User gibts auch in der Welt (verhältnismäßig)


Nun, embedded Devices, Smartphones, Netbooks, Server... zählt man alles zusammen, gibt es mehr Linux Maschinen als Windows, aber das nur am Rande  :wink: 
Wenn ich die Quelle nochmal finde, poste ich sie gerne...


----------



## Guest (12. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> genau so viele Linux-User gibts auch in der Welt (verhältnismäßig)


Die meistverkaufte Zeitung ist die Bild Zeitung, vor 1000 Jahren dachten die meisten Menschen die Erde wäre flach und irgendwann dachten die meisten dass die Titanik unsinkbar wäre


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

dass Linux in Servern und meinetwegen auch in Windows den Kern bilden soll, sei ungenommen,
genauso wie Eclipse sehr gerne komplizierte Konsolenbefehle loslassen soll, um seinen Compiler zu aktivieren,

entscheidend für den User ist die Benutzeroberfläche, und die ist immer Windows
oder von Linux eine bescheidend nachgebaute Kopie,

und nur für Experten bei der Wartung von Servern oder so eine Konsole


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> entscheidend für den User ist die Benutzeroberfläche, und die ist immer Windows
> oder von Linux eine bescheidend nachgebaute Kopie


Welcher Window Manager soll das denn sein?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

ich rede nicht von Details oder jährlichen Versionen, sondern von der allgemeinen Lage

edit: allein die Tatsache, dass es sowas wie unterschiedliche WindowManager gibt,
disqualifiziert schon jeden Vergleich mit 'Einsteigerfreundlichkeit', 'Verständlichkeit' usw

Windows Vista mit solchen Kram wird ja auch nicht gerade erfreut angenommen


----------



## Guest (13. Nov 2008)

> edit: allein die Tatsache, dass es sowas wie unterschiedliche WindowManager gibt,
> disqualifiziert schon jeden Vergleich mit 'Einsteigerfreundlichkeit', 'Verständlichkeit' usw



Aber wenn der Bootscreen mit bunten Ladebalken zugemüllt wird und sich das System bei jedem Boot wegen irgendeinem Treiber aufhängt... DAS nennst du dann Bedienerfreundlich? In Linux kann ich mir eine Notkonfiguration in grub Eintragen, die möglichst wenig Treiber lädt und nur bis zur Konsole bootet... Bei Windows gibt es zwar den Abgesicherten Modus, der dafür gedacht sein soll, aber ich hab es schon erlebt, dass Windows weder normal noch abgesichert booten wollte und sich immer wegen irgendwas aufgehangen... finde in so einer Situation mal raus, woran das liegt... da rechne ich mir bei Linux höhere Chancen aus


----------



## Guest (13. Nov 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > edit: allein die Tatsache, dass es sowas wie unterschiedliche WindowManager gibt,
> > disqualifiziert schon jeden Vergleich mit 'Einsteigerfreundlichkeit', 'Verständlichkeit' usw
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich rede nicht von Details oder jährlichen Versionen, sondern von der allgemeinen Lage


Die du ja gar nicht beurteilen kannst da du schon mehrfach dein Unwissen über die Linuxwelt unter Beweis gestellt hast ???:L 


> edit: allein die Tatsache, dass es sowas wie unterschiedliche WindowManager gibt,
> disqualifiziert schon jeden Vergleich mit 'Einsteigerfreundlichkeit', 'Verständlichkeit' usw


 :?: 
Die Wahl haben ist nichts Schlechtes. Du musst diese Wahl nicht treffen, die meisten Distributionen werden dich nicht fragen welchen Window Manager du verwenden möchtest, sondern sie installieren den bevorzugten der Entwickler.
Wenn du es allerdings möchtest, kannst du mit einem Befehl oder zwei Klicks eine komplett neue Oberfläche installieren (nein, keine Styles). Mach das mal mit Windows...


----------



## Verjigorm (13. Nov 2008)

95% aller Anwender brauchen keine "komplett neue Oberfläche" ...
Ich änder bei meinem Windows eventuell 2-3 Farben und das Hintergrundbild.
Für die meisten Nutzer reicht es einfach.

Alle anderen nehmen Linux


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

> Die du ja gar nicht beurteilen kannst da du schon mehrfach dein Unwissen über die Linuxwelt unter Beweis gestellt hast 

z.B.?

> Die Wahl haben ist nichts Schlechtes. Du musst diese Wahl nicht treffen, die meisten Distributionen werden dich nicht fragen welchen Window Manager du verwenden möchtest, sondern sie installieren den bevorzugten der Entwickler. 

wenn es so eindeutig wäre, dann verstehe ich deine Frage 'Welcher Window Manager soll das denn sein?' nicht 


> Aber wenn der Bootscreen mit bunten Ladebalken zugemüllt wird und sich das System bei jedem Boot wegen irgendeinem Treiber aufhängt... DAS nennst du dann Bedienerfreundlich? In Linux kann ich mir eine Notkonfiguration in grub Eintragen, die möglichst wenig Treiber lädt und nur bis zur Konsole bootet... 

Fehler gibts genug, wobei das bei 99% der Leute, die nicht wissen, was überhaupt ein Treiber ist, auch nicht wirklich auftritt,
bei Windows gibts nämlich generell für praktisch alles die richtigen Treiber, die Installation geht fast überall von selbst und ohne Probleme

bei Linux gibts immer fehlende Treiber, fehlende Unterstützung für USB usw.,
da braucht man sowas auch 

hier mal ein Thread mit meinen Installationsversuchen:
http://www.fb18.de/mybb/showthread.php?tid=1390&page=1

Windows dagegen: CD rein, Installieren anklicken, läuft, fertig


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fehler gibts genug, wobei das bei 99% der Leute, die nicht
> wissen, was überhaupt ein Treiber ist, auch nicht wirklich auftritt,
> bei Windows gibts nämlich generell für praktisch alles die richtigen Treiber, die Installation geht fast überall von selbst und ohne Probleme



Ja die Installation der Treiber ist einfach... was aber nicht heisst, dass die Treiber keine Probleme machen können... es gibt z.B. defekte Treiber, die mit anderen Dingen in Konflikt geraten und dann das System einfach einfrieren lassen und dank des bunten Hochfahrbalkens sieht man nichtmal, welcher Treiber gerade versucht wurde zu laden...




> bei Linux gibts immer fehlende Treiber, fehlende Unterstützung für USB usw.,
> da braucht man sowas auch



Bei Linux gibts keine Treiberinstallationen... da werden 90% aller Geräte direkt von Kernelmodulen unterstützt 

Bei Ubuntu musste ich z.B. keine speziellen Treiber einzeln herunterladen... sogar der proprietäre ATI Treiber ist mit einem Klick aktiviert gewesen... und das ist auch der einzige Treiber, um den ich mich aktiv kümmern musste (aktiv == nur der 1 Klick ) also man kann das nicht verallgemeinern, dass Linux generell kompliziert wäre 



> hier mal ein Thread mit meinen Installationsversuchen:
> http://www.fb18.de/mybb/showthread.php?tid=1390&page=1
> 
> Windows dagegen: CD rein, Installieren anklicken, läuft, fertig



Einzelfälle... ich kann dir auch Fälle raussuchen, wo das booten und einfache Installieren von der Windows CD aus nicht funktioniert, weil der Standard VGA Treiber mit der PCI Graka nich zusammen funktionieren will und man dann auch anfangen muss herumzubasteln.


----------



## Verjigorm (13. Nov 2008)

Genau, gemacht für den breiten Pöbel.

Linux z.B. finde ich (immer noch nicht) wirklich alltagstauglich für den "Standard-DAU" 
Wobei meine Kenntnisse auch schon mindestens 2 Jahre alt sind.


----------



## lhein (13. Nov 2008)

Das schöne an Linux ist doch, dass man die Freiheit hat, das zu installieren, was man möchte. 
Wer mit dem zufrieden ist, was MS bzw. Windows einem aufzwingt, der soll eben dabei bleiben. 
Wir leben in einem freien Land...(zumindest theoretisch, aber das passt hier eh nicht her)


----------



## lhein (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier mal ein Thread mit meinen Installationsversuchen:
> http://www.fb18.de/mybb/showthread.php?tid=1390&page=1



Das war 2004....in der Zwischenzeit hat sich wirklich einiges getan.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

> Einzelfälle... ich kann dir auch Fälle raussuchen, wo das booten und einfache Installieren von der Windows CD aus nicht funktioniert


tja, aber zu einem gebrauchsfähigen Betriebssystem wird man wohl nirgendwo im Internet Hilfen wie



> Anmerkung
> - USB-Geräte anzeigen: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
> modconf -> usb -> hid, mousedev, usb-uhci, usbmouse
> ls -l /proc/bus/usb
> ...


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2008)

Das ist sehr Distributionsabhängig... solche Sachen musste ich bei Ubuntu nicht lesen... die Installation war wirklich für DAUs


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2008)

> > Die du ja gar nicht beurteilen kannst da du schon mehrfach dein Unwissen über die Linuxwelt unter Beweis gestellt hast
> 
> z.B.?


Würdest du dich mit der Materie auskennen, würdest du keine haltlosen Behauptungen in den Raum stellen.
Niemand will dir dein Windows wegnehmen, aber kritisiere nicht grundlos, was du nicht verstehst und nicht verstehen willst.


			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn es so eindeutig wäre, dann verstehe ich deine Frage 'Welcher Window Manager soll das denn sein?' nicht


Es ist eben nicht eindeutig, lediglich eine Sache für die sich der DAU nicht zu interessieren braucht. Seine Distribution bringt einen Window Manager mit, welcher das ist, liegt an der Distribution.
Die Frage rührt daher, das ich keinen Window Manager kenne, der wie eine billige Windows Kopie aussieht.
Im Gegenteil, die Effekte von den Composition Window Managern sind zum Beispiel wesentlich aufwendiger als Vista Aero.
Die größten beiden sind Gnome und KDE, aber es gibt eine vielzahl weiterer Window Managern. Die meisten kann man aussehen lassen wie Windows, da sie sehr wandelbar sind, aber Standard ist das ganz sicher nicht.

Eine Standardinstallation von zB Ubuntu ist sofort ready to use und rock solid. Bedienbar für jeden DAU und neue Programme zu installieren ist ein kinderspiel im Vergleich zu Windows. Keine Treiber CDs, keine 80 Programme die man händisch updaten muss, keine Neuinstallation (niemals), kein Installieren einer neuen Version. Alles automatisiert.


----------



## Gast (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB sollte entweder aufhören über Dinge zu reden worüber er nichts weiss (aktuelles Ubuntu), oder es aber probieren, vorher ist sein Gerede nicht besser als das von Blinden die Farben erklären.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

zumindest bin ich schon soweit, dass eingestanden wird, dass abgesehen von Ubunto > 2006 meine Aussagen korrekt sind 

dass Linux in der Lage ist, Windows nachzubauen, habe ich ja auch schon mehrmals geschrieben,
man muss nur Konsole und alles drum und dran ignorieren, Kunststück..


----------



## FenchelT (13. Nov 2008)

Nun fangt doch nicht an wegen sowas zu streiten, ist doch eher albern.

Die Einen moegen das eine OS mehr die Anderen eben das andere OS. Es kann sich jeder aussuchen was ihm lieber ist und gut. Wenn alle gesagt haetten Mercedes reicht, wuerde es heute auch kein BWM und AUDi geben.

Es ist doch irgendwie immer das Gleiche, sobald es um Java vs C# geht oder um windows vs linux.

Und irgendwann greift wieder Godwins Law ;-)


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2008)

Ich fands schon verblüffend, wie leicht ich mir in Ubuntu eine Recoverypartition selbstbasteln konnte ohne Spezialsoftware... im groben musste ich nur die DVD auf eine Partition kopieren und grub einrichten... dann noch einen 'kleinen' mirror des package repositories dazukopiert und schon isses auch perfekt für mein Notebook geeignet... ich kann jederzeit das System neu installieren oder aus dem Repository Programme nachinstallieren ohne Inetzugang.

Speziell für die Recoverypartition hätte ich unter Windows mir erst wieder ein Backupprogramm suchen und vllt. sogar kaufen müssen, was dann wenigstens ein Backupimage wiederherstellen kann auch wenn das Windows ansonsten nich mehr bootet.

Bei meiner Lösung hab ich sogar noch einen plattformunabhängigen Installer auf der Recoverypartition, der kein spezielles Abbild für einen bestimmten Rechner wiederherstellt, sondern auch problemlos an anderen Rechnern gebootet und zum Installieren von Ubuntu genutzt werden kann (sofern man diese Partition auf einer USB Platte unterbringt).


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2008)

Ubunt*u*  :roll: 


> zumindest bin ich schon soweit, dass eingestanden wird, dass abgesehen von Ubunto > 2006 meine Aussagen korrekt sind


Nicht im mindesten. Linux war schon immer ein äussert mächtiges System, aber die erstaunliche einsteigerfreundlichkeit ist tatsächlich vermehrt ein Produkt der letzten Jahre.
Auch davor was Linux ein tolles System für unerfahrene, wenn zB ein Admin zentralisiert Clients bespielt, oder ein erfahrener Nutzer ein Desktop System für Freunde aufgesetzt hat. Läuft es nämlich mal, ist es nicht mehr kaputt zu kriegen.



> dass Linux in der Lage ist, Windows nachzubauen, habe ich ja auch schon mehrmals geschrieben,
> man muss nur Konsole und alles drum und dran ignorieren, Kunststück..


Linux will niemals Windows nachbauen, sondern ist ein Eigenständiges System. Die Linux Nutzer sind so glücklich mit Linux, weil es so vieles besser macht als Windows (in ihren Augen), wer will also ein kostenloses Windows haben ausser den Windows Nutzern?


----------



## Verjigorm (13. Nov 2008)

Alleine die Namen "Unix, Linux, Suse, Knoppix, Ubuntu...." sind schon so scheisse, dass ichs nicht nehmen würde.


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alleine die Namen "Unix, Linux, Suse, Knoppix, Ubuntu...." sind schon so scheisse, dass ichs nicht nehmen würde.



klingt wie ein Apple-Freund... Aussehen ist das wichtigste


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

> wenn zB ein Admin zentralisiert Clients bespielt, oder ein erfahrener Nutzer ein Desktop System für Freunde aufgesetzt hat. 

das ist auch nur genau meine Meinung, ist anscheinend doch gar nicht so weltfremd


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > wenn zB ein Admin zentralisiert Clients bespielt, oder ein erfahrener Nutzer ein Desktop System für Freunde aufgesetzt hat.
> 
> das ist auch nur genau meine Meinung, ist anscheinend doch gar nicht so weltfremd


Und das war vor einigen Jahren. Mittlerweile installiert und verwaltet sich ein Linux System wesentlich einfacher als ein Windows System.


----------



## lhein (13. Nov 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alleine die Namen "Unix, Linux, Suse, Knoppix, Ubuntu...." sind schon so scheisse, dass ichs nicht nehmen würde.



Willst Du jetzt nen Fisch?


----------



## ps (13. Nov 2008)

@SlaterB:

Wenn du behauptest das Windows nachgebaut wird dann bist du ganz schwer auf dem Holzweg. Ebenso könnte man Windows vorwerfen bereits existierende UNIX Systeme nachgebaut zu haben. Oder gar Apple Systeme.

Die ersten grafischen Workstations waren fast ein Jahrzehnt vor Windows. Und jetzt kommst du und behauptest das Betriebssysteme welche eine ebensolange Geschichte haben Windows nachbauen? (Anm: ich rede nicht von dem relativ jungen Linux, welches wirklich nur ein Nachbau von UNIX ist... aber das ist ein anderes thema, es geht ja eher um X). Schon irgendwie amüsant 
Falls es dich beruhigt: die einzige Softwareschmiede welche schon immer nur nachgebaut hat und null,null innovationskraft besaß war und ist Microsoft. 

Wer es nutzen will soll... aber wenn mir jemand sagt das UNIX versucht Windows nachzubauen muss ich lachen. KDE und GNOME sind beide versuche das damalige CDE nachzubauen, welches das gängige Desktop Environment auf UNIX Systemen war.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

das ist der Fluch und das Privileg des Markführers,
der kann sich die besten Sachen aussuchen und die Richtung vorgeben,

alle anderen können sich in Details hervorheben, langfristig gibt aber immer nur Windows den Ton an,

nehmen wir mal 4 beliebige Merkmale: 
Destop mit Icons drauf, Taskleiste, Maussteuerung, Konsole mit tollen Features,
alle 4 hat vielleicht Windows nicht erfunden, aber 3 Dinge davon sind in Windows dabei und damit absoluter Standard überall,

die Konsole ist es dagegen nicht und damit gestorben,
natürlich gibt es sie weiter, selbst rudimentär unter Windows, aber hat keine wichtige Funktion für 90% der Computer-Nutzer

nun kann ein Linux wie Ubuntu versuchen, sich der Allgemeinheit anzubiedern, aber nur wenn es sich wie ein Windows verhält und ohne Konsole zu steuern ist,

dass man nicht gerade 'wie Windows' sagen möchte, sondern eher 'wie eine einfache Benutzeroberfläche',
zeigt nur, wie äquivalent der Begriff 'Windows' mit dem Begriff 'einfache Benutzeroberfläche' ist


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ist der Fluch und das Privileg des Markführers,
> der kann sich die besten Sachen aussuchen und die Richtung vorgeben,
> 
> alle anderen können sich in Details hervorheben, langfristig gibt aber immer nur Windows den Ton an



Das ist schade, dass du dir das so vom 'Marktführer' vorschreiben lässt. Ich würde ein bisschen mehr Gleichberechtigung unter den Betriebssystemen begrüßen; dazu würde zählen, dass die Spezifikationen von Geräten durch die Hardwarehersteller offen zu legen sind... wer will schon eine Blackbox mit 200 Tasten kaufen, deren Tastenbelegung geheimgehalten wird, um damit auf ziemlich hinterlistige Weise echte Konkurrenz zu verhindern...



> nehmen wir mal 4 beliebige Merkmale:
> Destop mit Icons drauf, Taskleiste, Maussteuerung, Konsole mit tollen Features,
> alle 4 hat vielleicht Windows nicht erfunden, aber 3 Dinge davon sind in Windows dabei und damit absoluter Standard überall,
> 
> ...



Du redest schonwieder Unfug! Wenn die Konsole so unwichtig ist, wieso baut Microsoft dann an der Powershell, um eine mächtigere Konsole zu kreieren, als dieses Batch-Datei gefummel?

Nur weil 90% aller Fliegen Kacke fressen heisst das noch lange nicht, dass Kacke das einzig wahre ist! 90% der Nutzer sind vllt Leute, die ihren Rechner zum Briefe und Mails schreiben nehmen und vllt noch ein bisschen mit Tabellenkalkulation nebenbei machen. Ok seit einigen Jahren sind auch Digitalkameras als weiterer Grund, einen PC zu besitzen, hinzugekommen; in dem Fall verwalten und archivieren die Nutzer eben auch noch ihre Fotos am Rechner... Aber für alle diese Dinge braucht man auch unter Linux keine Konsole! Das bekommst du mit SuSe, Ubuntu und wahrscheinlich noch einer ganzer Menge anderen Distributionen nur durch Bedienung der grafischen Oberfläche hin!




> nun kann ein Linux wie Ubuntu versuchen, sich der Allgemeinheit anzubiedern, aber nur wenn es sich wie ein Windows verhält und ohne Konsole zu steuern ist,
> 
> dass man nicht gerade 'wie Windows' sagen möchte, sondern eher 'wie eine einfache Benutzeroberfläche',
> zeigt nur, wie äquivalent der Begriff 'Windows' mit dem Begriff 'einfache Benutzeroberfläche' ist



Du kannst in Windows auch nicht alles in der GUI einstellen... Bei mir hat sich z.B. nach relativ kurzer Zeit eine ganze Reihe von Netzwerkadaptern angesammelt, die ich im Gerätemanager nicht beseitigen konnte, weil dieser WAN-Miniport sich zwar für jeden Netzwerkadapter installiert aber danach sich nicht mehr deinstallieren lässt, weil er immer behauptet, für das Funktionieren des Systems benötigt zu werden (obwohl der Adpater gar nicht mehr dran steckt und das System bevor der Adapter installiert wurde ja auch ganz gut ohne auskam)

Da gehts dann auch ab in die Weiten der Registry... man kann sich eben nicht auf DAU stellen und erwarten, trotzdem alle noch so komplizierten Dinge 'intuitiv' regeln zu können. Ein Betriebssystem ist komplex, egal wie sehr es diese Tatsache zu verschleiern versucht... Wenn ich meinen Rechner in eine schwarze Box packe und nur den An und Ausschalter rausgucken lasse, bedeutet das nicht, dass ich nun sämtliche Probleme nur noch mit diesem einen Schalter lösen kann! Irgendwann gibt es eben in dem komplexen Unterbau auch mal ein Problem und dieses lässt sich nunmal nicht immer mit der 'intuitiven' Oberfläche lösen.


----------



## fivefinger (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nun kann ein Linux wie Ubuntu versuchen, sich der Allgemeinheit anzubiedern, aber nur wenn es sich wie ein Windows verhält und ohne Konsole zu steuern ist,



Woran machst du denn das bitte fest, also was ist dieses "wie Windows Verhalten"? 
Und warum macht Ubuntu das und nicht Debian, Fedora, Suse, Xandros, Knoppix u.ä.?


----------



## ps (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nun kann ein Linux wie Ubuntu versuchen, sich der Allgemeinheit anzubiedern, aber nur wenn es sich wie ein Windows verhält und ohne Konsole zu steuern ist,



Das ist doch absoluter Schwachsinn 

Wenn du reiner Anwender bist hast du unter UNIX noch nie eine Konsole gebraucht. Auch Solaris welches früher mit CDE, heute mit dem JDS (Java Desktop System) daherkommt lässt das Terminal aussen vor. Wenn du es nicht explizit öffnest um irgendwas zu zaubern brauchst du es nicht.

Mac OS war schon immer nur ein reines Mausschubser Betriebssystem gewesen (Seit Anfang der 80er). Ebenso die Grafikworkstations von SGI .. diese liefen mit IRIX, ein UNIX Abkömmling von System V R 4.2 wenn ich mich nicht irre. UNIX Workstations hatten schon Anfang-Mitte der Neunziger mit CDE ein prima integriertes Desktop Environment. Das war die Zeit als man sich in der i386 Welt noch mit Windows 3.1 bzw. dann ganz neu Windows 95 rumgeärgert hat. 

Und wenn wir schonmal in der tollen UNIX Welt sind. Schonmal was von NeXTStep gehört? Das war anno 1988. Viele der heutigen Konzepte wurden damals "erfunden".

-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXTStep



> dass man nicht gerade 'wie Windows' sagen möchte, sondern eher 'wie eine einfache Benutzeroberfläche',
> zeigt nur, wie äquivalent der Begriff 'Windows' mit dem Begriff 'einfache Benutzeroberfläche' ist



Also ich weiß nicht - ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren sehr viele grafische Oberflächen benutzt. Darunter auch fast alle Windows Versionen (3.1, 95, NT, 2000, XP). Und ich muss sagen mit einfach hat das nichts zu tun. Windows ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Systemen überaus kompliziert und zeitfressend in der Administration.

Anwender welche wirklich arbeiten müssen mit dem System interessiert es in der Regel einen feuchten Honigkuchen ob sie da ein Solaris, ein Windows oder ein Linux vor sich haben. Ich kenne einige UNIX Anwendungen welche nachträglich auf Windows portiert wurden... die sehen immer ziemlich lächerlich aus ^^ Aber irgendwann kam die Outlook und Exchange Zeit... und damit hat Windows den Office Desktop erobert.

[edit:
noch was zum nachdenken: welcher ernsthafte Entwickler hat denn nicht cygwin installiert um die Konsolenpower eines UNIX unter Windows nachzubauen?? ]


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

fivefinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woran machst du denn das bitte fest, also was ist dieses "wie Windows Verhalten"?


eine schöne Frage, denn der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass Windows in der Gesamtsicht das Maß aller Dinge ist,

es vereinigt die Maus von Apple mit dem Browser von Netscape (oder wen auch immer) mit irgendwelchen graphischen Neuerungen von Unix, mit Treibervielfalt, mit unermeßlicher Software wie Spielen, mit Marktverbreitung, Office-Standard usw.

daher bildet es das Zentrum mit dem sich alle vergleichen lassen müssen



			
				fivefinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und warum macht Ubuntu das und nicht Debian, Fedora, Suse, Xandros, Knoppix u.ä.?


Ubuntu wurde hier Ende Seite 4 bis Mitte Seite 5 verstärkt erwähnt


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist schade, dass du dir das so vom 'Marktführer' vorschreiben lässt. Ich würde ein bisschen mehr Gleichberechtigung unter den Betriebssystemen begrüßen;


obwohl das grundsätzlich stimmt kann man das auch nicht ganz schwarz sehen, 
eine Vereinheitlichung auf Autos mit Benzinantrieb und Luft in den Rädern sowie einheitlichen Verkehrsregeln hat auch seine Vorteile

muss man in der Informatik mit all den Standards und Formaten nicht extra erwähnen,
Open Source statt Blackbox wäre natürlich schöner, nur ist die Welt (noch) kein Paradies



> Du redest schonwieder Unfug! Wenn die Konsole so unwichtig ist, wieso baut Microsoft dann an der Powershell, um eine mächtigere Konsole zu kreieren, als dieses Batch-Datei gefummel?



das ist kein Unfug sondern du lieferst selber das beste Argument:
solange Windows die Konsole nicht hatte war sie tot (und Batch-Dateien nicht viel lebendiger),
Windows hat aber die Marktmacht, die Masse daran zu gewöhnen,
wobei ich mir in diesem Fall das aber nicht so recht vorstellen kann, Batch-Datei spielten bisher ja auch keine Rolle




> Aber für alle diese Dinge braucht man auch unter Linux keine Konsole! Das bekommst du mit SuSe, Ubuntu und wahrscheinlich noch einer ganzer Menge anderen Distributionen nur durch Bedienung der grafischen Oberfläche hin!


das dreht sich im Kreis: wie schon öfters geschrieben: solange Linux wie Windows ist, würde man den Unterschied ja kaum bemerken



> Du kannst in Windows auch nicht alles in der GUI einstellen... Bei mir hat sich z.B. nach relativ kurzer Zeit eine ganze Reihe von Netzwerkadaptern angesammelt [..]
> Da gehts dann auch ab in die Weiten der Registry... man kann sich eben nicht auf DAU stellen und erwarten, trotzdem alle noch so komplizierten Dinge 'intuitiv' regeln zu können.


hmm, sehe da kein Argument, die GUI ist überall in ihren Möglichkeiten begrenzt, richtig,
wichtig ist, was der normale User machen muss um seine normalen Aufgaben zu erledigen


----------



## ps (13. Nov 2008)

langsam zweifle ich an deiner zurechnungsfähigkeit. oder du willst uns einfach nur ein bisschen ärgern.. so oder so. wenn für dich windows das maß aller dinge ist und es für dich funktioniert: bleib dabei


----------



## GambaJo (13. Nov 2008)

Yeah, ein Flamewar 

Windows-Usern kommt Windows einfach vor, weil sie damit angefangen haben. Ich bin sicher, dass wenn man zuerst mit Linux angefangen hätte, einem Windows sehr spanisch und benutzerunfreundlich vorkommen würde.

Meine Erfahrungen:

Windows-Installation:
CD rein, booten, installieren. Erster Start, Aktivierungscode eingeben. Oh Mist, mein Windows war schon auf meinem alten Rechner aktiviert. Also Kleinweich anrufen und Lizenz freischalten.
Nun habe ich ein OS, aber sonst nichts Brauchbares, dafür so einen Mist, wie Freecell oder Internet Explorer, das ich gar nicht wollte. Nun fängt erst Mal die Treiber-Install-Orgie an. Treiber installieren, neu booten. Software einzeln installieren. Irgendwann ins Netz gehen, und beten, dass mein sich keinen Virus einfängt, bis man seinen Virenscanner upgedatet hat. Nun nur noch ein paar hundert MB Updates runterladen und zig Mal neu booten.
Und das war der Idealfall bei Windows. Wenn ich mich ab und an auf einigen Support-Seiten und Foren umschaue, dann finde ich unzählige Threads, wo nach Treibern gesucht wird. Schön sind auch die Themen, wo Windows irgendetwas unerklärliches macht. Was ist dann in 90% der Fälle die Lösung? Richtig, Neuisntallation. Na ja, bei Windows ist das manchmal gar nicht so verkehrt, so wie es sich vollmüllt.
Schön ist auch die Installation von Software. Von irgendwelchen Seiten runterladen, und hoffen, dass es mit dem eigenen System funktioniert. Und wenn man es doch nicht braucht, versuche mal ein Programm wirklich komplett zu deinstallieren.

Linux-Installation (bei allen gängigen Distributionen):
CD rein, booten, Softwarepakete auswählen, GUI auswählen, installieren. Damit habe ich ein OS, dass schon alles mitbringt, was ich brauche (vernünftigen Browser, Mail-Client, Office, und und und). Kurz ins Netz gehen und die neuesten Updates für *alle* Programme *auf ein Mal* holen und fertig. Das dauert nicht mal 1 Stunde bei mir.
System müllt sich nicht voll, ich kann via Paketmanager bequem Software installieren und auch komplett deinstallieren, und muss mir keine Sorgen machen, ob die Software auch auf meinem System läuft. Virenscanner? So einen Ressourcenfresser brauche ich nicht.

Das schöne an der „komplizierten“ Rechteverwaltung ist, dass sie auch so funktioniert, wie sie soll. Unter XP ist es nicht wirklich möglich mit einem eingeschränkten Konto zu arbeiten. So arbeitet jeder als Admin, und macht so Viren und Würmern alles auf.
Ich hab meiner Freundin Debian mit Gnome installiert, und es läuft schon seit Jahren, ohne dass ich groß was machen muss. Sie kann es nicht kaputt machen, ab und zu reicht ein kleines Update.

Jedes Mal, wenn Kleinweich ein neues OS rausgebracht hat, musste man sich praktisch einen neuen  Rechner kaufen, weil das OS den Rechner schon ausgelastet hat, ohne dass man sonst noch was offen hatte. Ist natürlich gut für die Wirtschaft gut, wenn die einem vormachen es wäre nötig sich einen Rechner für 1000 € kaufen zu müssen, wenn man im Internet surfen und Office nutzen will. Dazu kommt noch der Preis für Windows. Linux habe ich für Lau.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SlaterB hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siehe



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier mal ein Thread mit meinen Installationsversuchen:
> http://www.fb18.de/mybb/showthread.php?tid=1390&page=1
> 
> Windows dagegen: CD rein, Installieren anklicken, läuft, fertig


+



			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Einzelfälle... ich kann dir auch Fälle raussuchen, wo das booten und einfache Installieren von der Windows CD aus nicht funktioniert
> 
> 
> tja, aber zu einem gebrauchsfähigen Betriebssystem wird man wohl nirgendwo im Internet Hilfen wie
> ...


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich kann via Paketmanager bequem Software installieren und auch komplett deinstallieren, und muss mir keine Sorgen machen, ob die Software auch auf meinem System läuft.


so eine schöne Ordnung wäre überall wünschenswert und wenn Windows das auf dem breiten Markt der richtigen Software durchsetzen würde, wäre die Computerwelt eine einfachere,

aber die reale Welt ist bisher eben noch frei und unorganisiert und deswegen so führend und ausgeprägt,
unter Linux hat man nur das zur Verfügung, was weniger User nach strengen Regeln für wenige andere User schreiben,
daher z.B. keine PC-Spiele, die übrigens die Hardware-Antreiber sind, nicht Windows

vielleicht setzen sich irgendwann mal plattformunabhängige Sprachen wie Java durch, dann kann das Spiel richtig beginnen


----------



## ps (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier mal ein Thread mit meinen Installationsversuchen:
> http://www.fb18.de/mybb/showthread.php?tid=1390&page=1
> 
> Windows dagegen: CD rein, Installieren anklicken, läuft, fertig



[/quote]

Der Beitrag ist 4 Jahre alt, von 2004 ;-)




> tja, aber zu einem gebrauchsfähigen Betriebssystem wird man wohl nirgendwo im Internet Hilfen wie
> 
> cryptische zeichen



keine ahnung wo du das her hast. und keine ahnung was das tun soll. (bin jetzt zu faul das nachzuvollziehen). Aber hier scheint irgendwas an den devices gemacht worden zu sein. Das ist in etwa zu vergleichen mit cryptischen Änderungen in der Windows Registry... hier eine 0 auf 1 setzen, dort FF43F eintragen, dort den wert löschen. 




			
				ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..] Solaris [..] Mac [..] Grafikworkstations von SGI [usw alle schöne GUIs]


was war dabei jetzt nochmal die Frage/ das Argument?
das Windows das nicht erfunden hat hast du doch schon vorher geschrieben und habe ich nicht widersprochen
[/quote]

Es klang so, da du Windows als Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Benutzerfreundlichkeit genannt hast. Ich wollte dir nur vor Augen führen das auch UNIX Systeme vor >15 Jahren schon komplett ohne Konsole ausgekommen sind. Workstations eben die gebaut wurden um meist genau ein Programm auszuführen (Filme rendern, whatever). 



> für Experten gewiss, wenn man das Wort 'Administration' in den Mund nimmt kann man wirklich nicht an Windows denken, Experten benutzten ja gewiss auch Linux & Co., weil die fünf übersichlichen täglichen Befehle eines Anfängers für sie nicht das entscheidene Kriterum ist/ sind



Nun.. wir sind hier in einem Java Forum. Ich würde sagen ein Großteil der an der Diskussion teilnehmenden sind Entwickler. Also "Experten". 

Anfänger sind zB. meine Eltern. Und ganz ehrlich, ich habe es sooo Satt. Die kommen mit Windows überhaupt nicht klar, der Rechner muss regelmäßig von mir gewartet werden, ständig Anrufe das dies und das nicht funktioniert. Die neueste Macke ist das er die Updates nicht installiert beim runterfahren. Das heisst er rödelt zwar ne halbe stunde aber beim nächsten Start beginnt die Scheisse von vorne.

Leider muss da eine Buchhaltungssoftware laufen dies halt nur für Win gibt, sonst wär da schon lange ein DAU-freundlicheres Betriebssystem drauf.

Weil wohlgemerkt: auch ein Windows XP oder 2000 kann toll sein wenn es in einer Domäne mit Gruppenrichtlinien und dergleichen mehr läuft. Dann braucht man aber halt einen Fulltime Admin und ein Unternehmensnetzwerk... das kann recht schön sein.  

Aber für 0815 DAU User ohne Plan ist das einfach viel zu viel verlangt. Was macht denn die Firewall? Virenscanner? Hä? Die meisten Leute halten dich für Bekloppt wenn du ihnen versuchst das zu erklären. Und noch viel schlimmer ist Halbwissen... die Leute die denken das sie sich auskennen weil sie die ersten 2 Jahre Windows überstanden haben. Wissen was ein Virus ist, wie man eine CD brennt, verstehen was die Firewall macht (blockt böse Hacker) und das Gesellenstück gemeistert haben: Windows in den 2 Jahren mind. 4 mal neu installiert.

Du bist dran


----------



## ps (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> daher z.B. keine PC-Spiele, die übrigens die Hardware-Antreiber sind, nicht Windows



Es gibt schon auch Spiele, siehe ID Software und andere. Mit Wine läuft übrigens fast alles...
Aber du hast Recht, wenn ich spielen will kauf ich mir ne Playstation oder ne Windose.



> vielleicht setzen sich irgendwann mal plattformunabhängige Sprachen wie Java durch, dann kann das Spiel richtig beginnen



Achso. Java hat sich noch nicht durchgesetzt. Gut zu wissen


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moormaster hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verlange gar kein OpenSource! Ich verlange nur fairen Wettbewerb, wie er immer so hochgehalten wird... Wenn die 2 größten Betriebssystemhersteller daherkommen und erstmal eine ganze Reihe von Hardwareherstellern unter ihre Fittiche nehmen, hat das nix mehr mit freiem Wettbewerb zu tun! Nur durch Offenlegung der Schnittstellen, wie die Hardware anzusprechen ist, kann es gewährleistet sein, dass jeder Zeit ein Konkurrent 'klein' anfangen kann und sich hocharbeiten kann.

Es kann nicht sein, dass nur Treiber für 2 Betriebssysteme mitgeliefert werden zu vielen Geräten und somit ein potentieller Konkurrent nicht nur ein Betriebssystem, sondern gleich ein alternatives Konzept zu PC und MAC inkl. Peripherie liefern muss... das hat doch nichts mit freiem Wettbewerb zu tun! Auf der anderen Seite nutzen dann Leute wie Du diese Missstände aus, um zu behaupten, Linux sei viel zu kompliziert, weil es ja immer Treiberprobleme usw. gibt... wo diese Probleme herkommen und was die Ursachen sind, blendest du vollkommen aus!



> das ist kein Unfug sondern du lieferst selber das beste Argument:
> solange Windows die Konsole nicht hatte war sie tot (und Batch-Dateien nicht viel lebendiger),



Ja klar waren die Batch Dateien nicht lebendiger... weil es komfortabler ist, sich über MinGW oder Cygwin eine Bash zu installieren und dann vernünftige Skripte zu schreiben, als mit dem komischen Batch-Syntax aus DOS Urzeiten. Versuch mal regexp in Batch 



> Windows hat aber die Marktmacht, die Masse daran zu gewöhnen,
> wobei ich mir in diesem Fall das aber nicht so recht vorstellen kann, Batch-Datei spielten bisher ja auch keine Rolle



Also ich lasse mir nicht von irgendwelchen Marktmächten vorschreiben, welches Betriebssystem ich nutze. Die Marktmacht geht vom Kunde aus... an dem Tag, wo der Kunde aufhört, sich auf dem Markt umzusehen und einfach das nimmt, was 'alle haben', bleibt diese Macht an einer Firma kleben und wird immer mehr und mehr und sorgt so dafür, dass möglicher Weise bessere Alternativen wieder vom Markt verschwinden, noch bevor sie richtig bekannt geworden sind.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Beitrag ist 4 Jahre alt, von 2004 ;-)


da war ja auch speziell auf dein zeitliches 'noch nie' in
> Wenn du reiner Anwender bist hast du unter UNIX noch nie eine Konsole gebraucht.
gemünzt,
denn das aktuelle Versionen bedienbar sein sollen haben vorher andere schon gesagt und kann ich mangels Kenntnis nicht widersprechen




> keine ahnung wo du das her hast. und keine ahnung was das tun soll. (bin jetzt zu faul das nachzuvollziehen). Aber hier scheint irgendwas an den devices gemacht worden zu sein. Das ist in etwa zu vergleichen mit cryptischen Änderungen in der Windows Registry... hier eine 0 auf 1 setzen, dort FF43F eintragen, dort den wert löschen.


was genauso schlimm wäre, aber ein normaler User zum Glück nie machen muss

--------

Einschub zum Thema Linux und Konsole:

kurzer Blick auf 
Ubuntu GNU/Linux von Marcus Fischer - Das umfassende Handbuch

> Kapitel 7 Erste Schritte
> Kaptiel 7.1 Umgang mit dem Terminal  (!)

quasi dritter Satz zum Einstieg:
"Im vorliegenden Buch werden wir sehr häufig auf das Terminal zurückgreifen, eignet sich diese(s) doch hervorragend zur Erledigung von administrativen Aufgaben."

> Kapitel 7.1.3 Root versus sudo (!)

immer noch praktisch auf Seite 1 der ersten Schritte
"Aus einer Konsole heraus lassen sich Programme nur dann mit Rootrechten starten, wenn der Befehl sudo vorangestellt wird, also z. B.

user$ sudo apt-get install <Programmpaket>"

soviel zu einfacher Bedienung..


edit: wer muss eigentlich je ein Buch zu Windows lesen? 
ok, abgesehen von den Experten, die gezwungen sind, es professionel zu administrieren

------




> > ps hat gesagt.:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


immer noch: gerne hat Windows woanders geklaut oder irgendjemand war irgendwann in irgendeinem Punkt schon besser oder gleich gut oder was auch immer,
aber hatte dann damals irgendwas anderes, was fehlte um sich durchzusetzen




> Anfänger sind zB. meine Eltern. Und ganz ehrlich, ich habe es sooo Satt. Die kommen mit Windows überhaupt nicht klar, der Rechner muss regelmäßig von mir gewartet werden, ständig Anrufe das dies und das nicht funktioniert. Die neueste Macke ist das er die Updates nicht installiert beim runterfahren. Das heisst er rödelt zwar ne halbe stunde aber beim nächsten Start beginnt die Scheisse von vorne.
> [..]
> Aber für 0815 DAU User ohne Plan ist das einfach viel zu viel verlangt. Was macht denn die Firewall? Virenscanner? Hä?


tja, jeder kann seine Argumente anbringen, was wie nicht funktioniert,

man muss wohl gewisse Abstufungen machen, 
wer eine Maus noch für ein Nagetier hält ist wohl so unbedarf um die Unterschiede gar nicht wahrnehmen zu können,

dann nehme ich eben die Generation der im Internet zockenden Jugendlichen als meine 'Einsteiger',
irgendwoher müssen die 90% Win-User ja kommen


ich benutze seit 6 Jahren WinXP und habe noch nie ein Update oder einen Virenscanner installiert 
(hey, bitte nicht die IP veröffentlichen  )


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Wine läuft übrigens fast alles...


Thema Windows nachbauen und so..



> Achso. Java hat sich noch nicht durchgesetzt. Gut zu wissen


wenn es so wäre, bräuchte man Wine nicht


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Achso. Java hat sich noch nicht durchgesetzt. Gut zu wissen
> 
> 
> wenn es so wäre, bräuchte man Wine nicht



Braucht man ja auch nicht... bei mir läuft Java unter Linux völlig ohne Wine...


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

..

wenn die Software direkt in Java programmiert wäre, bräuchte man nicht Wine, sondern könnte die Software direkt ausführen

----
zum Thema 'freiem Wettbewerb' usw stimme ich dir übrigens zu falls ich da nicht gerade ein Argument zum Thema übersehe

ich behaupte hier auch nie, dass Windows irgendwie toll wäre, 
aber egal wie sehr Nutella seine Markmacht missbraucht, solange die Alternativen auf Nusspli-Niveau sind, gibt es eben nur das eine


----------



## fivefinger (13. Nov 2008)

> fivefinger hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fasse dein gesagtes mal zusammen:
Alles muss wegen des Quasistandarts an Windows gemessen werden , also auch die Features, die Microsoft von Dritten übernommen hat. In der Konsequenz bedeutet das, dass auch eben diese Neuereungen von Dritten, dann bei den Dritten als Nachahmerei von Windows angesehen werden, weil Windows der Standart ist. 
Fällt dir was auf? 

Alles weitere, was du in diesem Posting geschrieben hast, was Windows zum Maß aller Dinge machen soll, gilt btw für JEDES aktuelle OS.



> fivefinger hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa, wurde es, du hast aber zu keiner Zeit definiert, wie dieses "wie Windows daherkommen" aussehen soll, noch warum das besonders für Ubuntu zutrifft.


----------



## ps (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sprach auch von UNIX, nicht von Linux. Der Beitrag bezieht sich auf Linux. Das gibts ja erst seit '93 oder so.




> was genauso schlimm wäre, aber ein normaler User zum Glück nie machen muss



Oh doch.. unterschätz mal nicht was manche Programme von einem Windows user so alles verlangen. Ob Druckertreiber, Brennsoftware oder anderes. Ich hab da schon die ulkigsten Sachen erlebt.



> soviel zu einfacher Bedienung..



Es wird auch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen: Eignet sich hervorragend für die Erledigung _administrativer_ Aufgaben. Das soll der DAU doch garnicht machen 



> edit: wer muss eigentlich je ein Buch zu Windows lesen?
> ok, abgesehen von den Experten, die gezwungen sind, es professionel zu administrieren



Ich wollts grad sagen.. Windows zu administrieren (hint: administrative aufgaben) ist auch nicht so ohne. Aber ok.. ich brauchte dafür kein Buch. Brauchte ich aber auch für mein erstes Slackware nicht. Auch für MS-DOS nicht. Ohje. Ich werde alt.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

fivefinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich fasse dein gesagtes mal zusammen:
> Alles muss wegen des Quasistandarts an Windows gemessen werden , also auch die Features, die Microsoft von Dritten übernommen hat. In der Konsequenz bedeutet das, dass auch eben diese Neuereungen von Dritten, dann bei den Dritten als Nachahmerei von Windows angesehen werden, weil Windows der Standart ist.
> Fällt dir was auf?


mir fällt auf, dass es das ist, was ich dir sagen wollte,
wobei du 'Nachahmerei' nicht so wörtlich nehmen darfst, das Wort habe ich ja auch nicht benutzt (und selbst wenn oder ähnlich formuliert, dann immer noch nicht wörtlich nehmen)

die Logik ist doch einfach und verständlich, es gab eine Zeit als Windows noch mit Tastatur gesteuert wurde und gar DOS hieß und keine graphische Oberfläche hatte und Apple sich die Maus ausdachte (wenn nicht ganz historisch richtig eingeordnet, dann bitte nicht schlagen),
heute ist die Maus Standard, nicht weil das auf 5% Apple-Rechnern so ist, sondern weil das auf 90% Windows-Rechnern so ist,
deshalb wäre es nun undenkbar, eine andere Steuerung einzuführen, etwa die tolle Linux-Konsole mit seltsamen atp-get-Befehlen,
nein, die allgemeine Gewohnheit schreibt vor, dass es dafür einen mausklickbaren Button zu geben hat, und diese allgemeine Gewohnheit, das ist derzeit Windows,

alle anderen müssen sich so wie Windows verhalten, ob sie das nicht sowieso schon tun, weil vorher erfunden, ist nicht relevant, 
entscheidend ist, dass sie keine Wahl haben


(edit: als grobe Vorstellung, 
wenn jemand sowas revolutionäres wie damals die Maus erfindet oder den Paketinstallierer, dann wird sich das immer durchsetzen,
andere Dinge wie komisches Dateisystem haben es dagegen schwerer gegen c:\ vom Marktführer)



> Alles weitere, was du in diesem Posting geschrieben hast, was Windows zum Maß aller Dinge machen soll, gilt btw für JEDES aktuelle OS.


nun, dazu fällt mir kein Gegenargument ein, man sehe es wie man es sieht



> > fivefinger hat gesagt.:
> >
> >
> >
> ...



ich weiß nicht, wieso du dich so an diesem Punkt aufhälst, nennen wir es ein beliebiges Beispiel?

ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass irgendjemand was von 'Ubuntu ist nun wirklich auch sehr GUI-mäßig' geschrieben hätte,
das passenste, was ich finden kann, ist aber nur



			
				moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist sehr Distributionsabhängig... solche Sachen musste ich bei Ubuntu nicht lesen... die Installation war wirklich für DAUs


----------



## fivefinger (13. Nov 2008)

> die Logik ist doch einfach und verständlich, es gab eine Zeit als Windows noch mit Tastatur gesteuert wurde und gar DOS hieß und keine graphische Oberfläche hatte und Apple sich die Maus ausdachte (wenn nicht ganz historisch richtig eingeordnet, dann bitte nicht schlagen),
> heute ist die Maus Standard, nicht weil das auf 5% Apple-Rechnern so ist, sondern weil das auf 90% Windows-Rechnern so ist,
> deshalb wäre es nun undenkbar, eine andere Steuerung einzuführen, etwa die tolle Linux-Konsole mit seltsamen atp-get-Befehlen,
> nein, die allgemeine Gewohnheit schreibt vor, dass es dafür einen mausklickbaren Button zu geben hat, und diese allgemeine Gewohnheit, das ist derzeit Windows,
> ...



Das ist einfach nur absurd. Der Fakt, den du anerkennst, dass bei anderen Oss Dinge erfunden wurden, die Windows übernommen hat steht im Gegensatz zu deiner Hauptthese, dass alle sich so verhalten müssen wie Windows. 
Und wenn du mal nen Blick in nen Unix wirfst, wirst du auch sehen, dass sich keiner auch nur annährend so verhält. Nicht im geringsten...


----------



## GambaJo (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GambaJo hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lhein (13. Nov 2008)

@SlaterB:

Mir drängt sich unmittelbar der Verdacht auf, dass Du über Linux redest, aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr probiert hast, es mal bei Dir zu installieren. Probier es mal aus und dann kannst Du ja nochmal einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.
Grad bei DAU Distros wie Ubuntu und Co bist Du innerhalb von max. 1 Stunde mit der Installation und Konfiguration durch (sofern Du nicht absolute Exotenhardware und nen mittelalterlichen PC hast).

Also, lass mal was von Dir hören, wenn Du mal Erfahrungen mit aktuellen Distros gemacht hast.

PS: Nimm VirtualBox, wenn es Dir so zu heiss ist


----------



## ps (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> alle anderen müssen sich so wie Windows verhalten, ob sie das nicht sowieso schon tun, weil vorher erfunden, ist nicht relevant,
> entscheidend ist, dass sie keine Wahl haben



Mit der selben Logik könnte ich aber behaupten Windows muss sich wie UNIX verhalten, denn ansonsten wäre es nicht dort wo es jetzt ist. Hätte Windows nie die Maus eingeführt, hätte sich MacOS durchgesetzt. Also ist es erforderlich das Windows diese Systeme nachahmt um seine Führungsposition zu behalten.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

fivefinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist einfach nur absurd. Der Fakt, den du anerkennst, dass bei anderen Oss Dinge erfunden wurden, die Windows übernommen hat steht im Gegensatz zu deiner Hauptthese, dass alle sich so verhalten müssen wie Windows.


hmm, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen

wie gesagt ist es kein Zwang der Innovationen verhindert, sondern die Richtungsvorgabe, quasi die evolutionäre Kette


> Und wenn du mal nen Blick in nen Unix wirfst, wirst du auch sehen, dass sich keiner auch nur annährend so verhält. Nicht im geringsten...


ich habe nicht gesagt (edit: bzw. gemeint), dass sich alle daran halten,
sondern nur, dass man sich daran halten müsste um wie Windows eine Alternative darzustellen,

dass Unix das nicht macht und daher nicht in Frage kommt (für Einsteiger) ist also ein Beleg


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SlaterB hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das Linux Arbeit erfordert und Windows für Faule ist, ist ein gutes Argument, richtig,
Einfachheit setzt sich durch


			
				GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Heutzutage ist es so, dass die meisten schon in der Schule oder von Freunden Windows "beigebracht" bekommen.


noch ein Argument



> Wenn man jemanden an Windows setzt, der sich nicht mit Computern auskennt, der wird genau so ratlos vor Windows sitzen, wie vor Linux. Warum gibt es wohl Computer-Kurse bei der VHS, wenn Windows angeblich so einfach und benutzerfreundlich ist? Das ist für die, die keine Ahnung haben, und auch nicht lesen wollen.


dass für ganz Unbedarfte beide Systeme gleich fremd sind, bestreite ich nicht,

dass es nur für ein System überhaupt Kurse gibt und Leute die es lernen wollen, sagt was aus..


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

lhein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @SlaterB:
> 
> Mir drängt sich unmittelbar der Verdacht auf, dass Du über Linux redest, aber schon seit Jahren nicht mehr probiert hast, es mal bei Dir zu installieren. Probier es mal aus und dann kannst Du ja nochmal einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.


werde ich tun, wenn ich mal Zeit habe,
da sich aber allgemein in der Welt nix tut, kann sich ja prinzipiell nicht viel geändert haben


----------



## SlaterB (13. Nov 2008)

ps hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit der selben Logik könnte ich aber behaupten Windows muss sich wie UNIX verhalten, denn ansonsten wäre es nicht dort wo es jetzt ist. Hätte Windows nie die Maus eingeführt, hätte sich MacOS durchgesetzt. Also ist es erforderlich das Windows diese Systeme nachahmt um seine Führungsposition zu behalten.



auf jeden Fall, mit dem kleinen Unterschied:
Windows übernimmt die Idee innerhalb eines Jahres und ist dann bis in alle Ewigkeit (zumindest bis heute) vorne weg

und Windows übernimmt nicht eine Idee, sondern viele/ alle von unterschiedlichen Quellen

bzw. teilweise selektieren sie, Paketmanager nicht -> spiel derzeit keine Rolle für 90% der User, genauso lange Zeit Rechteverwaltung usw.
wenn Windows da in Fahrt kommt und 90% der User ein bestimmtes System schmackhaft macht,
dann müssen sich die anderen anpassen um in diesem Punkt ebenso verständlich zu sein, oder weiter eine Sonderrolle spielen

Linux wird da nicht viel machen müssen, die haben das schon, aber eben andere Betriebssysteme, wenn sie es nicht schon von Linux übernommen haben
(ist jetzt ein theoretisches Beispiel, nicht so erst nehmen a la 'aber XY hat doch das und das und 1970 wars soundso usw')


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Kapitel 7 Erste Schritte
> > Kaptiel 7.1 Umgang mit dem Terminal (!)
> 
> quasi dritter Satz zum Einstieg:
> ...


Übrigens ein interessanter Punkt...
Einleitend zur Erklärung. sudo bedeutet nichts anderes als substitute user do, also ungefähr vergleichbar mit dem Windows runas.
apt-get ist die Debian Paketverwaltung.
Eine einzige Zeile also um neue Software herunterzuladen und zu installieren.

Diese Aufgabe lässt sich ganz problemlos über die GUI erledigen und das ist, was der DAU in der Regel tut.

Wenn du im Netz Anleitungen zu Linux/Unix findest, dann häufig mit (für dich) kryptischen Shell Befehlen.
In den meisten Fällen lässt sich all das aber rein grafisch Erledigen. Warum also trifft man im Internet immer wieder die Shell Befehle, die den Verdacht aufkommen lassen das Unixoide Systeme furchtbar kompliziert sind?

Im wesentlichen aus zwei Gründen:

1. Die Konsole ist schneller. Kein Klicken, man weiß was man will, man weiß wie man es in die Shell schreibt und man weiß was man bekommt.

2. Lies dir mal die Anleitungen in Windows Support Foren durch. Um ein Problem zu lösen wird dir eine endlose Klick Orgie beschrieben. Nach drei Rückfragen folgen dann Screenshots um die Sache zu illustrieren und Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.
Die Shell Befehle sind schlicht und einfach leichter zu erklären. Kopier dir das aus dem Browser in die Shell, drück Enter und gut.
Gleiches bei der Diagnose.
Windows:
Dort hinklicken, das aufmachen, Screenshot machen, hochladen, link posten

Linux:
kryptischer Befehl, Ausgabe posten.

Auch du wirst zugeben müssen, dieser Ansatz ist für Online Support absolut pragmatisch und effizient.

Die diskutierst hier gegen jeden und alles an, aber mach dir doch mal darüber Gedanken:

Die Leute mit denen du hier diskutierst haben beide (oder noch mehr) Welten gesehen und eine bewusste Wahl getroffen. Nicht weil es alle Geeks oder Verrückte sind, sondern weil sie die Vorteile erkannt haben.

Leute wie wir geben die Erfahrungen an Freunde und Bekannte weiter. 
Leute wie wir sind genervt von ständigen Windows-Supportanfragen, Virenbefall, Treiberinstallationen und klatschen der Freundin ein Linux auf den Rechner um Ruhe zu haben.

Wegen Leuten wie uns schrumpft der Windows Marktanteil seit Jahren. Langsam, aber stetig, wie beim Internet Explorer.
Die Menschen entdecken MacOS, Linux, Solaris, BSD Derrivate,...

Windows wird es noch sehr lange geben und dagegen habe ich auch nichts. Fakt ist aber, die kritische Masse ist bald erreicht und das wird den Wettbewerb und damit Innovation fördern.

Was du daran nun so schrecklich findest, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## moormaster (13. Nov 2008)

Ich stelle mal eine andere These auf:

Microsoft erzwingt quasi, dass es Standard wird... In den üblichen Elektronikmärkten findet man überwiegend Rechner, die mit vorinstalliertem Windows verkauft werden... Dann kommt hinzu, dass die Softwareabteilung auch überwiegend aus Windows-Programmen besteht...

Nun kommt Herr Hoffmann dazu, der mal gehört hat, dass man mit Internet manches einfacher machen kann... z.B. seinen Bekannten mal schnell eine E-Mail zu schreiben oder seinen Kontostand zu prüfen. Er weiss, dass er dazu einen Computer braucht; da hört es aber auch schon auf 

Nun kennt er die Computerwelt also höchstens aus den Stellen, die sich mit seinem restlichen Alltag bisher überschnitten haben; also aus den großen roten und blauen Werbezetteln der Elektronikmärkte und der Blick darauf verrät ihm schnell, dass es überwiegend nur Windows Programme- und Rechner geben muss...

Das hängt aber damit zusammen, dass wo sich viel Geld sammelt, sich meistens auch viel Macht bündelt und so haben die großen Firmen ein ganz natürliches Interesse daran, weder Macht noch Geld zu verlieren und errichten somit eine Lobby, die ihre Position sichert.

Herr Hoffmann hat nun nicht die Zeit sich in 4 oder 5 verschiedene Systeme einzuarbeiten, um zu entscheiden welches das Beste ist... In Ruhe Informationen über die Funktionsweisen der verschiedenen Systeme zu sammeln ist ihm auch zuviel; er will ja nur ins Internet gehen können... und so weiss er also auch gar nicht, dass es so viele verschiedene Betriebssysteme gibt. Vllt. ist er beim Stöbern durch die Softwareabteilung noch darauf gestoßen, dass manche Programme auch auf OSX laufen aber einen viel größeren Einblick in die Welt der Desktop-Betriebssysteme wird er so nicht bekommen.

Also geht Herr Hoffmann auf Nummer sicher und kauft das Betriebssystem, zu dem er auch die meiste Software in seinem Lieblingsmarkt kaufen kann. Dass es auch eine ganze Menge kostenloser Software im Internet gibt, die ganz brauchbar ist, weiss er ja noch nicht. Also greift er zu Windows auf dem Halbwissen basierend, was ihm die Medienwelt bisher beschert hat 

Noch wahrscheinlicher ist sogar, dass sich Herr Hoffmann gar keine Gedanken über das Betriebssystem macht sondern mit seinem Rechner ein Windows mitkauft, weil das ja sowieso bei fast jedem Neurechner in den Elektronikmärkten dabei ist 

Von solchen Kunden gibt es eine ganze Menge und Microsoft kann an denen eine ganze Menge Geld verdienen. Sie wären auch schön dumm, wenn sie sich das entgehen lassen. Die Unwissenden sind immer die besten Kunden 


Wenn man sich diesen Hintergrund anschaut, sollte man doch aber ahnen, dass die weite Verbreitung von Microsoft-Produkten genauso gut vom aufwändigen Marketing und weniger von der herausragenden und alles übertreffenden Innovativität des Produktes her rühren könnte. Allein aus der weiten Verbreitung von Windows lässt sich auf dieser Basis nicht der Schluss ziehen, dass alle anderen Systeme nur hinterherhinkende Nachahmer ohne eigene Philosophie sind, die noch dazu schlecht zu bedienen sind.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2008)

btw, Gartner ist dir sicher ein Begriff?
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/IT-Analysten-Windows-kollabiert--/meldung/106358


----------



## GambaJo (13. Nov 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> GambaJo hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ark (13. Nov 2008)

Windows ... das waren noch Zeiten ... ^^

... die ich nicht im Geringsten vermisse! Mindestens einmal pro Woche ging ich eine irrsinnig fette Lesezeichenliste im Firefox durch. Ziel: Programme updaten. Wenn es ein Update gibt, musste ich mich erst einmal zum finalen Download-Link vorkämpfen, um dann das Installationsprogramm zu starten. Einfach so? Natürlich nicht! Einigen Programmen gefiel ein "Drüberbügeln" überhaupt nicht, also musste ich den gesamten Programmordner erst einmal kopieren - nicht nur als Backup - dann die neue Version installieren (was gerne als "benutzerfreundliche Installation" vermarktet wird, ist in Wirklichkeit extrem umständlich, wie ich später erfuhr) und hoffen, dass sie läuft. Wenn das geht, hole ich eventuell einige Konfigurationsdateien aus dem Backup und setze sie in die neue Version ein - vorher von der neuen Version natürlich auch ein Backup machen! Wenn dann alles gut ging, durfte ich noch die Backups löschen. Diese Tortur mache ich dann für jedes Programm, und mit der Zeit wurde das echt unerträglich!

Zweimal pro Monat war der Rechner vom Abend bis zum nächsten Vormittag nicht mehr ansprechbar. Gründe: Virenscanner, Defragmentierung. Nach einem Fehler im Update-Modul des Virenscanners durfte ich dann mindestens einmal pro Woche die neuen Signaturen manuell einspielen. Das allein läuft schon wieder ähnlich kompliziert ab wie die manuelle Programmaktualisierung.

Ab und an durfte ich irgendwelche Verzeichnisse für temporäre Dateien händisch löschen oder die Registry entmüllen. Neue Programme bedeuteten nicht nur sinnlose Registry-Einträge, sondern auch Herumsuchen nach evtl. fehlenden DLLs und natürlich einen weiteren Eintrag in meiner Lesezeichenliste. Meine Mutter meinte ständig, ich würde viel zu lange vor dem Rechner sitzen etc. Dabei war ich wohl mindestens ein Achtel der Zeit nur damit beschäftigt, das Betriebssystem zu administrieren! Geglaubt hat sie mir das übrigens nicht wirklich.

Na ja, nun bin ich seit über einem Jahr außer Haus und mit meinem Ubuntu glücklich und zufrieden. Wenn ich mal wieder zu meinen Eltern fahre, stehe ich wieder vor einem hässlichen System, bei dem einfach nichts rund läuft. Auf Wunsch darf ich dann - man lese und staune! - den Rechner wieder auf Vordermann bringen, nachdem er kein halbes Jahr lang nicht ein einziges Mal die Befehle eines Adminstrators entgegennahm. System zu langsam. Virenscannerprobleme. Dabei bin ich doch effektiv gerade mal 24 Stunden da. Soll ich mich nun den Gästen zur Geburtstagsfeier eines Verwandten zuwenden, oder soll ich mich wieder nur hinter dem Rechner verkriechen? Wie man's macht, macht man's falsch!

Jedenfalls durfte ich dann auch mal ein Windows-Update (übrigens XP) machen. Den Automatik-Scheiß habe ich abgestellt, nachdem ich sehen musste, dass mir sonst Software installiert würde, die ich gar nicht haben will, und ich meinen Eltern nicht zutraue, dass sie in der Update-Liste Gut von Böse unterscheiden können. Also klickte ich ausnahmsweise einmal nach wieder aktiviertem Update-Modul auf diesen tollen gelben Schild in der Tray-Symbolleiste. "Express-Modus" empfohlen? WTF? Wurde dieses Update-Dingens etwa für Analphabeten konzipiert?? Na ja, ich jedenfalls überredete das Teil dazu, mir die Liste der anstehenden Updates zu zeigen. Wieder nur mangelnde Information: Eine Gesamt-Downloadgröße kann man nur durch Überschlagen abschätzen. Die Liste ist voll mit irgendwelchen nichtssagenden KB-Nummern. Nur vier Einträge sagten mir auf Anhieb etwas; darunter der ach so tolle Internet Explorer 7, den ich ja mal gar abkann, und irgendein Werkzeug, angeblich zum Entfernen böswilliger Software (oder so ähnlich). Mir läuft's kalt den Rücken runter, wenn ich mir vorstelle, was M$ so alles mit meinem Rechner vorhat! Nachdem ich also ein paar Häkchen entfernt habe, bestätige ich meine Eingaben und sage nun, dass die ausgewählten Updates installiert werden sollen ...

Und plötzlich ist alles einfach weg! :shock: Kein Update-Fenster, kein Schild, keine Fortschrittsanzeige. Nichts. Ich sehe, dass sich beim Netzwerk was tut, aber das könnte genauso gut an anderen Dingen (YouTube etc.) liegen. Funktioniert das Abrufen er Updates? Keine Ahnung. Wie lange dauert das Herunterladen noch? Keine Ahnung! Kann ich mich gefahrlos abmelden? Keine Ahnung!! Was ist, wenn jemand anderes sich anmeldet? Wieder keine Ahnung. Es ist zum Verzweifeln! Ich bin Admin und habe überhaupt keine Kontrolle über wichtige Aktivitäten des Betriebssystems.

Wie es der Zufall so will, meldete sich tatsächlich jemand anderes noch an! Und auf einmal war wieder der gelbe Schild zu sehen - und zwar bei ihm! :shock: Ich klickte mal drauf, und mir kam - natürlich nicht sofort, denn das wäre ja zu einfach  - exakt die gleiche Liste entgegen! Ja, was denn nun? Wurden die Updates heruntergeladen oder nicht? Oder wurde alles eingestellt und ich sollte wieder von vorn beginnen? ???:L Ich ignorierte es einfach und setzte meine normalen Tätigkeiten wieder fort. Als ich dann den Rechner herunterfahren wollte und sich alle abgemeldet hatten, traute ich meinen Augen nicht: Zum Herunterfahren gab es _zwei_ Optionen, einmal mit und einmal ohne Installation der heruntergeladenen Updates. Wer entscheidet das? Eigentlich NIEMAND!! Kein Nutzer ist angemeldet! Jeder Idiot könnte jetzt herkommen und, ohne sich auch nur vor dem Rechner ausgewiesen zu haben, Einfluss auf eine wichtige administrative Angelegenheit nehmen. :shock: Und was passiert, wenn ich sage, er soll die Updates installieren? Es wurden wohl tatsächlich die Installationen vorgenommen und ich bekam angezeigt, wie viele Updates bereits installiert wurden. Einige brauchten lange. War das System abgestürzt? Keine Ahnung! Welches Update wäre daran schuld gewesen? Keine Ahnung! Wie lange dauert das überhaupt noch? Keine Ahnung, nicht einmal die Ahnung einer Ahnung!

...

Nach der Aktion war Windows für mich entgültig gestorben. Selbst Windows 20 interessiert mich schon jetzt nicht mehr. Ein so bekacktes "System" werde ich meiden, wo es nur geht.

*Zum Vergleich* das alles noch mal unter Ubuntu:

Ich werde darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Updates verfügbar sind. Ein Klick auf das entsprechende Symbol, und schon erstrahlt die Liste mit allen Informationen, die ich brauche: Gesamt- und Einzelgröße, betroffene Module, Notizen zu vorgenommenen Änderungen. Ein weiterer Klick, und schon werde ich aufgefordert, das Passwort(!) zum Erlangen von root-Rechten einzugeben. Nach Eingabe geht es sofort los mit vollautomatischem Herunterladen und Installieren, und ich kann bei jedem Schritt genau sagen, was passiert, und im Fehlerfall - den es noch nie gab - exakt beschreiben, wo und wann welcher Fehler aufgetreten ist. Ich bekomme auch Fortschrittsbalken und Restzeiten angezeigt. Einfacher geht schon nicht mehr! Wenn dann alles installiert wurde, kommt sehr selten noch eine einzige(!) Aufforderung zum Neustart. Das war's. Drei Klicks und ein Passwort! So funktioniert das Aktualisieren von Ubuntu _und gleichzeitig_ auch aller installierten Softwarepakete!

Windows ist von so etwas noch meilenweit entfernt ...

Ark


----------



## Wildcard (14. Nov 2008)

Ark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn dann alles installiert wurde, kommt sehr selten noch eine einzige(!) Aufforderung zum Neustart. k


Ja, wenn der Kernel aktualisiert wurde, also so alle 2 Monate einmal.
Das beste am Windows Update hast du aber sogar noch vergessen.
Arbeitsplatzrechner, Eclipse läuft, wichtige, zum Teil ungespeicherte Änderungen, Putty Sessions offen, Editoren offen...
Das Windows Update läuft durch und fordert dich zum Neustart des Systems auf (wegen jedem Mist). Wird natürlich ignoriert, da wichtigeres zu tun ist.
Hat man nun vergessen in irgendeiner Systemeinstellung den automatischen Neustart zu deaktivieren passiert folgendes:
Alle 15 Minuten wird man erneut zum Neustart aufgefordert und ein Timer! läuft ab, der das System neustartet wenn man nicht reagiert. Da ist die Freude natürlich groß wenn man nach der Mittagspause zurück an sein eigentlich gesperrtes System kommt und sich auf dem Anmeldebildschirm wiederfindet weil der Timer abgelaufen ist. Alle geöffneten und ungespeicherten Programme wurden einfach hart beendet.
Wer sich soetwas einfallen lässt, gehört gevierteilt


----------



## schalentier (14. Nov 2008)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Von solchen Kunden gibt es eine ganze Menge und Microsoft kann an denen eine ganze Menge Geld verdienen. Sie wären auch schön dumm, wenn sie sich das entgehen lassen. Die Unwissenden sind immer die besten Kunden


Das ist doch aber das geniale - oder willst die jetzt Microsoft vorwerfen, dass sie Geld verdienen wollen?



			
				GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> „Einfachheit“ bezahlt man immer mit Einschränkungen. Ich vergleiche so was gerne mit modernen Autos. Sie helfen einem einparken, können einen navigieren, haben zig kleine Hilfen, die das Leben einfacher machen. Aber versuch mal so was banales wie eine Glühbirne am Scheinwerfer zu wechseln.


Ich glaub hier verwechselst du was. Einfachheit ist das Gegenteil von Komplexitaet.



			
				Antoine de Saint-Exupery hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In anything at all, perfection is finally attained not when there is no longer anything to add but when there is no longer anything to take away.


Und das haengt natuerlich vom Betrachter ab. Das ist sozusagen das Problem. 

Fuer mich z.B. ist ein System einfacher, bei dem ich in einer Shell "apt-get update" eintippen kann und all meine Software aktuell ist. Fuer einen andren ist es aber vielleicht einfacher, wenn ein Programm beim Start fragt, ob es aktualisiert werden soll.



			
				GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bill hatte einfach das Glück zur richtigen Zeit loszulegen.
> In dieser Zeit hat er die Leute dazu erzogen, dass nichtssagende Fehlermeldungen (schwerer Ausnahmefehler ) und Bluescreens ohne zu Lesen weg geklickt werden.


Ach Leute, Billy dissen is doch bekloppt. Microsoft war nicht nur Glueck, da gehoert schon viel Arbeit dazu. Am Ende liegts doch immer in der Arbeit. Aber irgendwelche Leute so runterziehen is doch irgendwie sinnlos, find ich.



			
				GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was ist dabei raus gekommen? Vista. Instabil, unsicher und keine Treiber. Dafür bunter.
> Nicht mal Windows-Fanbois wollen das haben.



So, und jetzt mal andersrum. Ihr Linuxer erzaehlt staendig, dass die Windowsler doch mal Linux ausprobieren sollten. Dann kann ich als zufriedener Vista64-Kunde auch sagen, probierts doch mal aus, bevor solche Posts wie von Wildcard kommen.

Was du schreibst ist moeglicherweise richtig, genauso wie Slaters Post von Linux. Aber das ist schon lange her. 

Vista installieren is super einfach, genau wie bei Linux. Bei mir lief von Anhieb alles, ohne auch nur irgendeinen Treiber zu installieren. Klar, ich hab dann noch aktuellere Grafikkartentreiber raufzupacken und irgendwelche Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Genau wie das ein Linuxer machen wuerde. Alle paar Jahre mein Windows neu aufzusetzen, wenn ich ein Hardwareupgrade mache... naja, wo is das Problem? :-D

Der Dialog fuers Neustarten nach einem Kernelupdate war in der Tat ziemlich bescheuert, unter Vista kann man diesen nun auch fuer 4h wegklicken. 

Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Updatemanager, kann ich auch aus einer anderen Perspektive erklaeren. Rechner startet, Popup sagt, dass es neue Updates gibt. Mir egal. Ich muss arbeiten.
Irgendwann kommt Popup, dass die Updates fertig geladen wurden - okay.
Ich fahr mein Rechner runter, er meint: "Ich installier mal, du kannst aber gehen - das schaff ich alleine". Okay, tschau.

Achso, ausserdem bin ich leidenschaftlicher Computerspieler. Mit WINE hab ich ziemlich lange gekaempft - aber mich dann gefragt, warum ich das alles eigentlich mache. 

Und noch ein Hinweis: Obiges gilt natuerlich nur fuer meinen Privatrechner. Was auf meinem Arbeitsrechner laeuft is mir eigentlich voellig egal. Hab neulich mal nen Tag lang vor einem Mac gesessen (jetzt will ich auch einen :-D). Wenn natuerlich Win laeuft, umso besser, da kann ich meine Portable Apps mitnehmen, und muss nix weiter installieren.

Also, haben wir uns einfach alle lieb und freuen uns ueber unser Traumsystem. Oder schimpfen halt.


----------



## moormaster (14. Nov 2008)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moormaster hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass die weite Verbreitung von Windows kein Argument ist, um höhere Qualität zu unterstellen 



> Achso, ausserdem bin ich leidenschaftlicher Computerspieler. Mit WINE hab ich ziemlich lange gekaempft - aber mich dann gefragt, warum ich das alles eigentlich mache.



Dieses Problem hat vmware für mich gelöst... Seitdem es DX9 Support in vmware gibt, kann ich so manches Spiel starten, welches unter WINE nicht läuft... z.B: C&C Tiberium Wards, NFS Carbon, GTA SA (läuft flüssiger in vmware als in Wine oO)

Man überlegt sich sogar immer wieder Mal, ob man sich nicht für vmware auch mal eine Windows-Lizenz anschafft... bei ebay findet man XP Pro ja mittler Weile für 50-80 EUR... Ich habe aber keine Lust, Geld für ein Programm auszugeben, welches mich dann wieder unter Zwangsaktivierung stellt; Eine Corporate Edition ohne Zwangsaktivierung wird mir witziger Weise nirgends zum Kauf angeboten... die findet man höchstens in Tauschbörsen...

Ich möchte mein Betriebssystem unabhängig vom Hersteller nutzen können... Ich will das Ding installieren und möchte, dass es auch nach 90 Tagen immernoch funktioniert und mich nicht dazu zwingt, den Rechner ans Netz zu nehmen oder irgendwelchen Microsoft-Leuten erklären zu müssen, aus welchem Grund ich denn gerade schonwieder eine Akivierung vornehmen möchte... Es geht ganz einfach niemanden etwas an, wie oft ich aus welchen Gründen mein System neu installiere; das ist die reinste Gängelung von Nutzern... aber es ist ja egal, solange es hinreichend viele Kunden mit sich machen lassen 

Aus diesem Grund ist es mir mittler Weile sogar egal geworden, ob ein Spiel in vmware oder Wine läuft... Ich bin Kunde, ich muss mich nicht mit allen Mitteln darum schlagen, irgendein Produkt zum Laufen zu bekommen! Ich kaufe das Spiel dann einfach nicht und hoffe, dass irgendwann genug Kunden zu der gleichen Erkenntnis kommen, dass sich auf dem Spielemarkt auch mal was tut und nicht die meisten Spiele immer nur für DirectX entworfen werden...

Da such ich mir lieber ein paar hübsche OpenSource Spiele und nehme die als Zeitvertreib... oder mache eben was anderes, als zu spielen


----------



## Wildcard (14. Nov 2008)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, und jetzt mal andersrum. Ihr Linuxer erzaehlt staendig, dass die Windowsler doch mal Linux ausprobieren sollten. Dann kann ich als zufriedener Vista64-Kunde auch sagen, probierts doch mal aus, bevor solche Posts wie von Wildcard kommen.
> 
> Vista installieren is super einfach, genau wie bei Linux. Bei mir lief von Anhieb alles, ohne auch nur irgendeinen Treiber zu installieren. Klar, ich hab dann noch aktuellere Grafikkartentreiber raufzupacken und irgendwelche Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Genau wie das ein Linuxer machen wuerde. Alle paar Jahre mein Windows neu aufzusetzen, wenn ich ein Hardwareupgrade mache... naja, wo is das Problem? :-D


Nun, das habe ich auch getan. Die Vista Installation war eine einzige Katastrophe, ein völlig verbuggter Installer. Die Sache hat mich Stunden kostet und letztlich musste ich mit Linux das System wieder reparieren.
Sobald man ein etwas anderes Platten/Partitionslayout als der Otto-Normalverbraucher hat, geht Microsoft regelmäßig auf die Bretter.


----------



## lhein (14. Nov 2008)

Hab daheim Vista 64 Home Premium...aber das auch nur für Sachen, die absolut unter Linux den Dienst verweigern.

Installation ging komischerweise problemlos, aber die Treiberinstallationsorgie danach war bescheiden.
Der einzige Treiber, den ich unter Linux installieren musste war der Grafikkartentreiber, weil der ausgewählte eben kein ordentliches 3D erlaubt. Aber das war ein Aufwand von ein paar wenigen Minuten.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

(falls jemand auf Antworten von mir wartet: erst heute abend, bisschen zu viel für die Arbeitszeit  )


----------



## Ark (14. Nov 2008)

@Wildcard: Stimmt, so was ist mir auch passiert, allerdings nicht privat, sondern auf Arbeit: Ich schreibe aufwendig eine Mail, da bittet mich ein Kollege um Rat. Also gehe ich zu ihm hin, und es dauert wohl etwas länger, ich komme wieder zurück - und wundere mich darüber, dass ich mich anmelden soll!?? :shock: Da hat doch tatsächlich dieses kleingeistige Betrübssystem unaufgefordert einen Neustart hingelegt und alles (zig Editoren, geöffnete Datenbanken, Mails usw.) abgewürgt. Toll!

Natürlich ist auch das noch zu toppen, und der Gewinner heißt einmal mehr µ$ Windoof: Kurz vor Feierabend wurde ein äußerst rechenintensiver Vorgang gestartet, der wohl um die fünf Stunden dauern sollte. Am nächsten Morgen war alles futsch. Rollback! Diese maximalbehinderte Updatemist kostete uns Unmengen an Zeit, und alles nur, weil Windoof meint, es mal wieder besser zu wissen. >_>

Ark

EDIT: Ach, ja, die Zeit zur Installation von Ubuntu auf meinem Rechner lag bei 10 Minuten! Ich habe zwar noch nie Vista installiert, aber das wird wohl niemals weit unter die 10 Minuten kommen. "Weit unter" deshalb, weil das OS wohl ziemlich nackt dasteht und man zum besseren Vergleich noch mindestens Firefox, Pidgin, OpenOffice und GIMP installiert müsste; bei der Ubuntu-Installation sind diese Programme nämlich ebenfalls installiert worden, und sie sind mir, nebenbei gesagt, auch von großem Nutzen. 

Ark


----------



## tfa (14. Nov 2008)

Mir ist mal folgendes passiert: Ich tippe irgendwelche hochwichtigen Sachen in meine IDE. Im Hintergrund läuft unbemerkt ein Windowsupdate. Das Update war irgendwann durchgelaufen und der "Sie müssen neu starten"-Dialog poppt auf. Dort kann man zwar auf "Jetzt" oder "Später" klicken, allerdings ist der Focus auf dem "Sofortneustart"-Knopf, d.h. man auf Space drückt, wird dieser Button betätigt. Ratet mal, welche Taste ich _rein zufällig_ gerade drückte, als dieser idiotische Dialog erschien...


----------



## Gast (14. Nov 2008)

*So, und jetzt mal andersrum. Ihr Linuxer erzaehlt staendig, dass die Windowsler doch mal Linux ausprobieren sollten. Dann kann ich als zufriedener Vista64-Kunde auch sagen, probierts doch mal aus, bevor solche Posts wie von Wildcard kommen. *
Du vergisst, dass die meisten aller Linxer Windowsler waren, haben also viel Erfahrung mit Windows, als sie sich entschieden haben, bei Linux zu bleiben.
Und einfach mal so Vista64 kaufen um es auszuprobieren ist sicherlich nicht jedermans Sache.

Vista installation dauerte bei mir ca. 2 Stunden, Ubuntu war in 28 Minuten drauf, mit FF, Bittorrent, etc. pp.

Selbst wenn XP nur 75 MB "nackt" braucht, nutzt das Ding noch wenig, Service Packs, vernünftiger Browser, editor und vor allem der Virenscanner der 30-50 Prozent meiner CPU belegt wenn er mal losrattert, anti trojaner, etc. pp. ..

Ubuntu ist absolut DAU geeignet, man muss kein Crack mehr sein um es zu nutzen, sehe immer in die erfürchigen Gesichter der Kollegen wenn ich erzähle das ich Ubuntu/linux nutze, wenn die nur wüssten...


----------



## ps (14. Nov 2008)

Meine Lieblingsmeldung:
Windows hat ein Problem mit Ihrer Maus festgestellt. Klicken Sie auf OK um fortzufahren.
[ OK ]


----------



## moormaster (14. Nov 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist mal folgendes passiert: Ich tippe irgendwelche hochwichtigen Sachen in meine IDE. Im Hintergrund läuft unbemerkt ein Windowsupdate. Das Update war irgendwann durchgelaufen und der "Sie müssen neu starten"-Dialog poppt auf. Dort kann man zwar auf "Jetzt" oder "Später" klicken, allerdings ist der Focus auf dem "Sofortneustart"-Knopf, d.h. man auf Space drückt, wird dieser Button betätigt. Ratet mal, welche Taste ich _rein zufällig_ gerade drückte, als dieser idiotische Dialog erschien...



Hehe das kenn ich... sowas passiert mir öfters... ich mag das überhaupt nicht, wenn sich andere Programme einfach den Fokus klauen... sowas passiert aber auch unter Linux... Multitasking ist eben nicht immer DAU kompatibel *g*



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und einfach mal so Vista64 kaufen um es auszuprobieren ist sicherlich nicht jedermans Sache.



Das ist gar kein Problem... ich habe mir vor vllt. max. 1 Jahr bei Mediaonline sone Vista Anytime Upgrade DVD für 32 und für 64 Bit bestellt... die beiden DVDs sind vollwertige Installationsmedien... ich habe also im Prinzip Vista ohne Lizenz gekauft und es hat auch nur Versandkosten gekostet.

Diese DVDs sind 60 Tage (und mit einigen Tricks bis zu 120 Tage) ohne Lizenz legal als Testversion nutzbar... von daher wäre das mit dem Ausprobieren kein Problem. Ich habe nur seitdem Mediaonline seine Dienste eingestellt hat, diese Anytime Upgrade DVDs nicht mehr zu diesem Preis gefunden... könnte sein, dass man mittlerweile nicht mehr so günstig an Testversionen von Vista herankommt


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows:
> Dort hinklicken, das aufmachen, Screenshot machen, hochladen, link posten
> 
> Linux:
> ...


muss ich, ja,
komischerweise machts keiner, 
warum? zu schwierig

(spätes edit: in Eclipse wird man das Compliance-Level bis in alle Ewigkeit neu in den Einstellungen suchen,
ein Konsolenbefehl 'change compliance 5.0' wäre so viel effizienter und doch undenkbar)



> Die diskutierst hier gegen jeden und alles an, aber mach dir doch mal darüber Gedanken:
> 
> Die Leute mit denen du hier diskutierst haben beide (oder noch mehr) Welten gesehen und eine bewusste Wahl getroffen. Nicht weil es alle Geeks oder Verrückte sind, sondern weil sie die Vorteile erkannt haben.


ich diskutiere gegen niemanden, ich vertrete von Anfang an eine kleine aber feine Meinung
'Linux nicht bedienbar außer für Profis' und erwehre mich nur der Angriffe anderer 

natürlich haben Profis Vorteile von Linux entdeckt, die zweifelsohne vorhanden sind,
man darf nur nicht Profi-Vorteile mit Einsteiger-Verständlichkeit verwechseln



> Leute wie wir geben die Erfahrungen an Freunde und Bekannte weiter.
> Leute wie wir sind genervt von ständigen Windows-Supportanfragen, Virenbefall, Treiberinstallationen und klatschen der Freundin ein Linux auf den Rechner um Ruhe zu haben.


ein Aussage, in der so viel wahres steckt:
nur Profis können Linux installieren und bei Freunden einrichten,

wer Windows bekommt, kann alles selber machen (was nicht viel ist), Linux geht nur über Bekannte,
und zwar so, dass die fragliche Person danach immer noch nicht selber mit Linux als Gesamtheit klar kommt 
sondern nur mit dem fertig eingerichteten System, welches dann hoffentlich wie Windows aussieht, 





> Windows wird es noch sehr lange geben und dagegen habe ich auch nichts. Fakt ist aber, die kritische Masse ist bald erreicht und das wird den Wettbewerb und damit Innovation fördern.
> 
> Was du daran nun so schrecklich findest, erschließt sich mir nicht.


mir erschließt sich auch nicht, warum ich das schrecklich finden soll?

ich kann doch trotzdem behaupten, dass Linux derzeit nicht einsteigerfreundlich ist,
vielleicht ist es ja sogar in den letzten Jahren weiter gekommen, als ich zu ahnen wage,
aber deswegen muss man ja nicht gleich jahrzehnte lange richtige Thesen ganz verteufeln


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

moormaster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich stelle mal eine andere These auf:
> 
> Microsoft erzwingt quasi, dass es Standard wird... In den üblichen Elektronikmärkten findet man überwiegend Rechner, die mit vorinstalliertem Windows verkauft werden... Dann kommt hinzu, dass die Softwareabteilung auch überwiegend aus Windows-Programmen besteht...
> 
> Nun kommt Herr Hoffmann dazu, der mal gehört hat, dass man mit Internet manches einfacher machen kann... [..]


guck, und wie will nun jemand ernsthaft behaupten, dass man in so einer Situation auch an Linux denken kann,
das wild drauflos installiert und sich die richtige Software aus dem Internet zusammensucht oder unter den installierten findet?

das ist schlicht (noch) nicht realistisch für einen Normalverbraucher,

dass Windows das mit unlauteren Mitteln durchsetzt ist ein Punkt für sich,
ändert aber an der objektiven Bewertung der Lage nichts


---

hier im weiteren stehts nicht, aber ich habe noch im Hinterkopf, dass irgendjemand gesagt hätte, 'dass man auch nur Windows kauft, weil das schon alle Kollegen haben und man die fragen kann',

noch ein wichtiger Punkt, warum Windows meilenweit die Nase vor hat, wer kennt schon jemanden, der Linux korrekt buchstabieren kann?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw, Gartner ist dir sicher ein Begriff?
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/IT-Analysten-Windows-kollabiert--/meldung/106358


die Römer sind untergegangen, Apple und auch Netscape,

ich verweigere mich nicht dem Gedanken, dass es Microsoft auch so gehen kann,
Windows Vista ist ja nur Schrott im Vergleich zum Vorgänger (und dabei immer noch nicht von Linux angreifbar)


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

GambaJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SlaterB hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann man nix gegen sagen, nur widerspricht das nicht meinem Standpunkt



> SlaterB hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


korrekt, aber warum sollte da ein Widerspruch sein,

ja, es ist zum Teil nur deswegen einfacher, weil man befangen ist, 
ändert aber nicht daran dass 'einfacher' weiterhin in dem Satz auftaucht 



> SlaterB hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Qualität bzgl. Einsteiger geringer ist, 
aber dass Markerting ein Faktor ist, klar,

wie gesagt: Windows ist in vielen vielen Dimensionen vorne weg


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2008)

Ark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows ... das waren noch Zeiten ... ^^
> 
> [..]


mann oh meter, kannst du schlecht mit Computern umgehen,
nix für ungut 

zum Thema Update startet Rechner neu: hast du eigentlich keine Angst vor Stromausfall?
es sei denn du hast einen Laptop, wie der bei Stromausfall weiterarbeitet finde ich immer wieder bemerkenswert

naja, meine Sicht dürfe bekannt sein, aber kann ich ja nochmal wiederholen:
keine Updates, keine Probleme über Jahrzehnte, so dürfte es jedem gehen, 

oder wenn Updates, dann wie von schalentier beschrieben,
dass Windows echte Arbeit macht wirkt ja nun langsam nicht realistisch



			
				Ark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Zum Vergleich* das alles noch mal unter Ubuntu:
> 
> [..]
> Das war's. Drei Klicks und ein Passwort! So funktioniert das Aktualisieren von Ubuntu _und gleichzeitig_ auch aller installierten Softwarepakete!
> ...


eieiei, Passwort, damit sind die meisten Normaluser ja schon ausgeschlossen


----------



## ps (14. Nov 2008)

und nun das wort zum freitag: was die andern machen ist mir sowas von scheissegal ^^ so lange sie mir mit ihren virenschleudern nicht auf den sack gehen ist alles gut. das problem ist nur das 90% der leute denken: der macht sowas mit computern, der kennt sich bestimmt aus. ist ein profi... und zack klingelt das telefon.

wenn man den leuten dann erklärt das ihr erbärmlicher rechner wahrscheinlich für mindestestens eine der heutigen spammails verantwortlich ist dann bekommt man als ernst gemeinte antwort:
"na und? so lange sie nix kaputt machen ... kannst du mir jetzt sagen wie ich diese coolen neuen icq smileys bekomme?"

wenn man sie ermahnt keine ausführbaren dateien von irgendwoher zu installieren kommt: "hab ich doch garnicht.. warte.. doch, gestern dieser tolle bunte bildschirmschoner. aber die waren seriös, das ist so ein portal wo es nur bildschirmschoner gibt - man musste sich sogar anmelden."

DOH!


----------



## moormaster (15. Nov 2008)

... amen!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=OWBRGh-b5xo


----------



## lhein (15. Nov 2008)

de.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=N6OVCa4yGFw


----------



## stev.glasow (15. Nov 2008)

:lol: 

dann kam freeBSD und machte piep piep, da hatten sie sich wieder  lieb

win, ubuntu und co sind eh nur übergangslösungen, in 10-20 jahren hat der normaluser nur noch nen 20m² großes terminal zu hause mit dem er auf irgendwelche webservices zu greift.


----------



## bronks (15. Nov 2008)

Nach diversen Fehlermeldungen meinte mein frisch installiertes Ubuntu 8.10 zur Installation von Java1.6.0 letztendlich:


> ... subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1


Ist es nichteinmal möglich mit dem Paketmanager Java ohne Umwege und Probleme zu installieren? Irgendetwas wurde installiert, aber soll ich jetzt jede installierte Datei einzeln überprüfen, um späteren Überraschungen vorzubeugen?

Ich habe mir extra einen starken Computer gekauft und dachte mir, daß ich mit Linux64 meine Ziele genauso gut erreichen kann, wie mit Windows und hab mir dooferweise kein Windows mitbestellt.


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2008)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, und jetzt mal andersrum. Ihr Linuxer erzaehlt staendig, dass die Windowsler doch mal Linux ausprobieren sollten. Dann kann ich als zufriedener Vista64-Kunde auch sagen, probierts doch mal aus, bevor solche Posts wie von Wildcard kommen.
> 
> Vista installieren is super einfach, genau wie bei Linux. Bei mir lief von Anhieb alles, ohne auch nur irgendeinen Treiber zu installieren. Klar, ich hab dann noch aktuellere Grafikkartentreiber raufzupacken und irgendwelche Einstellungen vorzunehmen. Genau wie das ein Linuxer machen wuerde. Alle paar Jahre mein Windows neu aufzusetzen, wenn ich ein Hardwareupgrade mache... naja, wo is das Problem? :-D



Eine Frage dazu, komme ich irgendwo an Logfiles einer fehlgeschlagenen Installation ran? Ich habe hier ein Vista, welches ich zum Testen installieren muss, leider bleibt das während der Installation immer an der selben Stelle kommentarlos hängen. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, irgendwo muss man doch sowas rausfinden können. Exotische Hardware hab ich eigentlich keine (Gigabyte Brett mit 780g Chipsatz, Ati 4670 Grafikkarte und einen 4850e Prozessor), defekt ist anscheinend auch nichts, auf dem selben Rechner läufen mein Hauptsystem, ein aktuelles Fedora, und ein XP vollkommen problemlos.


----------



## Ark (15. Nov 2008)

@bronks: Welche Java-Implementierung, ergo welches Paket hast du denn wie zu installieren versucht?

Ark


----------



## bronks (15. Nov 2008)

Ark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @bronks: Welche Java-Implementierung, ergo welches Paket hast du denn wie zu installieren versucht?
> 
> Ark


Ahhh... Der Paketmanager meinte, daß man die src + doc manuell installieren muss. Sonst scheint alles korrekt zu sein.


----------



## Gast (15. Nov 2008)

Der Paketmanager meinte, daß man die src + doc manuell installieren muss.

sourcen nicht...die doc hingegen schon...jedenfalls wars bei 8.4 so...
der Javadoc "installer" ist irgendwie müll...


----------



## Ark (15. Nov 2008)

Dieser "Installer" (sun-java6-doc) macht wohl auch nichts wirklich Spannendes:


> Sun JDK(TM) Documention -- integration installer
> The JDK(TM) is a development environment for building applications,
> applets, and components using the Java programming language.
> 
> ...


Oder auf deutsch: Der macht nichts anderes, als eine manuell heruntergeladene Dokumentation irgendwo im System zu platzieren. Ich habe das Ding noch nicht benutzt, stattdessen lade ich einfach die zip-Datei von java.sun.com und schaue sie mir in Firefox mittels foxdoc an. Mit den Quelltexten halte ich es entsprechend.

Ark


----------



## lhein (17. Nov 2008)

Nanu...ist dieser schöne Thread etwa tot?


----------



## moormaster (17. Nov 2008)

Gibt halt nix mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 9001 (15. Jan 2009)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber da hier das fehlende Java 6 auf MacOS X kritisiert wurde: es ist für die kommende MacOS-Version ("Snow Leopard") angekündigt, die voraussichtlich Mitte des Jahres herauskommen soll. Zugegebenermaßen ein Negativ-Aspekt, daß Java 6 so spät erst kommt.

Btw. habe ich unter Windows XP, Linux und MacOS X programmiert. MacOS X gefällt mir mit einigem Abstand am besten: im Unterbau ein vollwertiges Unix-Betriebssystem und obendrauf eine wirklich sehr angenehm zu bedienende Oberfläche. Je nach dem, ob man Mausschubser oder Tastaturfreak ist, kann man hier glücklich werden. Die Java-Integration finde ich wirklich gelungen: in ein Application-Bundle gepackt kann man Java-Applikationen nicht mehr von nativen Programmen unterscheiden.
Bzgl. Installationen und Updates: die Systeminstallation ist äußerst einfach. Evtl. nötige Neustarts erfolgen nur nach Zustimmung des Benutzers. Und falls man zugestimmt hat, bricht das System den Neustart ab, wenn ein Programm meldet, daß es noch ungespeicherte Daten hat.


----------



## mahe (15. Jan 2009)

Auf meinem Mac (Mac OS X 10.5.6) siehts so aus:

```
mahes-macbook:~ mahe$ java -version
java version "1.6.0_07"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_07-b06-153)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0_07-b06-57, mixed mode)
mahes-macbook:~ mahe$ javac -version
javac 1.6.0_07
```

Also schon ziemlich nach Java6, oder?


----------

